# ,  / > Elecraft >   ELECRAFT K3

## R9LZ

,       3,  .

----------


## UR5LAM

*RA3BA*
  .   :
1.        .
2.C **  .
3.       .
4. 3.
5. 3-Utility,      .
6. ,   "   "
7.  " ".

----------


## UR5LAM

*Valek*
1.1.6.3 -    3-Utility,   ,     3.
    MCU 2.38 / DSP 1.90,  Sept. 7, 2008 Latest Regular Release     NR,    ESSB   3  4,     - -  .    ,       .

----------


## R9LZ

.
""   42-  1- ,  -   .
:



> Fast  Slow  ,
>      PF1  PF2   3
>        - SLP  THR.
> ..   " "    . . !
> THR -   .
> SLP -      .





> . ,
> TECH MD = ON
>  AGC THR
>    PF1
>  AGC SLP
>    PF2
> TECH MD = OFF
> !
> 
>          AGC THR = 8  AGC SLP = 4





> LZ1VB     -  ,   CONFIG    TECH MD,       ,       (AGC THR, AGC SLP  .) -       PF1  PF2       ..         .
>  ,         ,     .

----------


## LZ1VB

-  .  EQ  CW, SSB  ESSB  , .

----------


## 1SHH

3  (SDR) ,      ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...     3  (SDR) ,      ....
> Ne meshaet. No ya ispolzowal bufernyj usilitel mezhdu IF i SoftRock.


 http://www.cliftonlaboratories.com/z...buffer_amp.htm .    : "  3   ,     20 .  Softrock        -40 .        ,      Z10000,     70 ."

----------


## R6KA

-    VFO A            (3.5),       (RX  3.5)      .       split-   .  :Crying or Very sad:  ,   XIT -   .  VFO B   ,   .
    .
 ?   ?
73!

----------


## R6KA

to SGK

----------


## RA3BA

.        -    ,       ,    ,        .

----------


## LZ1VB

> -    VFO A


        ,  (LINK).   ,    SUB.   UNLINK. ,   VFO B    VFO ,   1  . ,  UP      SPLIT. 
      .      .

----------


## LZ1VB

UNLINK  . 
 LINK - .
( SUB)

----------


## US9PA

3!
-      
     ,   ,
      ,  - -
   .
           -
  ,   - .
, US9PA, K3#783

----------


## US9PA

[     -?
   TRANSMIT NOISE GATE ADDED?[/quote]
, !
.       "MikeMaster" - 
         -,
,  ...      -
   ,      -
 .

----------


## US9PA

To ALL:
     Wayne  N6KR   .
3   2-     -
   SSB.         2,7 ,  -
    ..      
         .
      LSB!
      -
   .

----------


## Valek

,,  .,        S?.

----------


## Valek

,   SPLIT,   20  SSB,-    .     . V.2.38

----------


## Valek

1.1.6.3.

----------


## UA3AB

,  .
 3#1377,   .    2.46.   .    LP bridge  SDR/IQ,  LP-PAN   .  DXLab Suite,   WinTest.
   SO2R - Microham.  Alpha87A.
     .  7800       , .
, VK9DWX     3.      VP6DX team.,   .......
73,

----------


## ES4RD

US9PA:
 ,  ,   VFO   .    , -    SUB   UNLINK,     .    ,     SUB  RATE .

----------


## US9PA

.
-   RTTY, PSK-31   
     ,    
,     . 
 .
73, !

----------


## R9LZ

> .


   , -     .
      ,     .  :Smile: 
    .     ,     .

----------


## US9PA

!
CW KEYING IN SSB MODES:     SSB   
    CW        . 

  PITCH,    .
      :
        CONFIG:CW WGHT
      "1",   
    SSB +CW     .
73, .

----------


## VA6AM

,    2.1 ? 
 DSP ?

      ....-)

----------


## US9PA

> ,    2.1 ?
>  DSP ?


  UA3AIO     .   -     ,  2,1  SHIFT'        .  !

----------


## RA3BA

US9PA.  .             .

----------


## US9PA

To ALL:

    3      ,       
    .         ,   -  .
 3: 3/100 - , KXV3,  +     .      0,25 (8 .); 0,5 (5 .); 2,1 (8 .); 2,8 (8 .). 5-  500    ,   ,  250         DSP  50  -   ,     CQ -     ,       .    .  ,       (250 ),     DSP.        5-   2,7. ,            (      ),    -           + DSP.

K3/100 # 783

----------


## US9PA

MIC+LIN: If set to ON, and MIC SEL is set for FP or RP, the present mic OR line input can be used for
transmit audio. NOTE: Setting MIC SEL to LINE overrides the MIC+LIN menu entry. When MIC+LIN is in
effect, rotating MIC shows MIC GAIN. The op has to set MIC SEL to LINE temporarily to adjust LINE IN gain.

 -  ,          .

----------


## UU4JC

--
, ,   Reset  3    ?
--

----------


## ES4RD

!
    MCU 2.57, 10-24-2008.
ftp://elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/

----------


## Valek

to ES4RD    .,    ,  -   ,  ,    .   , -   ,     ..

----------

,      (   CW),    ( ). NR  ,      ,      2-3 , NR   .
 2.38,  .

----------


## ES4RD

To: Valek 



> ,  -   ,


    ,    .  " "               "".
http://translate.google.com/translate_t?hl=ru#

----------


## ur5mid

LP-PAN (  )   .
  LP-PAN.     .

----------


## ur5mid

LP-PAN.       ICOM.     SDR .      .         :Smile: .       (    44).
   Logger32  LP-bridge.  CAT   ,Lgger32  PowerSDR IF (LP-PAN)

----------


## ur5mid

> uw8m
> 
> .  CAT     PowerSDR IF (LP-PAN)
> 
> 
>           3  SDR      ?

----------


## Serg

,  SDR-,    -  ?     -  ,      .

----------


## R9LZ

> -  ,      .


   ,      .

----------


## R9LZ

> - - 3


    :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=17122&start=45
     .

----------


## RA3BA

,       ,  .

----------


## UR5LAM

3  LP-PAN   LP-Bridge,  , 3     
     PowerSDR,
 - AA-Test,
 CW-Type
 .
  ,        -       , 3   ""    ,       -.
  ,    ,     ,       URDXC.

   URDXC  CQWWCW     :

----------


## ES4RD

Ukrainian DX Contest,  N1MM,  424 QSO MIXed 8    14 .     CAT  USB . Prolific, -   Divice   http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?ID=31,       , .   .       RTTY   FSK,  ,  http://www.cqham.ru/intf.htm

----------


## ES4RD

UR3QM
  QSO,     ,     .
Prolific  http://www.prolific.com.tw/eng/downloads.asp?ID=31

----------


## Llll

> .


  ,        ,        ,          ,       . 

        3+SDR+ +  +  ,    SDR ,         1394?

----------


## ES4RD

3,   , - .
    .

----------


## sgk

*To UR5LAM*




> *To K2PAL*
>   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				        ,  ,  K3              ,    Elecraft  K2 . 
> ...


    .     2-   15 .            2-   15                   .
.
 sgk.

----------


## UR5LAM

*sgk*
,      .
        ,   . 
       .
    .    ,     .

     :

       Line OUT K3's,  :
  -  TTC-108.
 TTC-108    604     K3's -  ,  TTC-108       .
  604   K3    47       Line OUT. [:  ,  0   ,    ,  47    .]

,         K3,     ,       .     ,       K3, .

  ,   TTC-108     100  (44      56   ) ,   604     47 ,         TTC-108.

----------


## sgk

> *sgk*
> ,      ...


   .      " " 12,1           . .
 sgk.

----------


## UR5LAM

> " " 12,1           .


 ,    . 
  RK4FB     . , "      "   :Very Happy:  
 ""  .
       ,      ( .      ).

----------


## ES4RD

> CONFIG->LIN OUT->10   ,     80


  "",  **    ( 0  100 )     50%       .

----------


## ES4RD

, (0-100)  ,     ,   10. SB - Realtec AC97 Audio.  .

----------


## UR5LAM

3. - ,      .    WWV   5  10,  ,   -   20.
 " " -      CW,   " "   :Very Happy:       MixW (. -).
      (Method 2 page 47):
-   CW (BW=400Hz) (    5- .)
-    - WWV (*   VFO *   5,10,15  20)
-  SPOT    MON,     ,        
-   CONFIG: -> REF CAL (    !)
-    (VFO A)  ,       WWV-    (    ).
.   ,      MixW. ..     +/- 1.

----------


## UR5LAM

*BWW*
  ,  (   ),  ,   .
 .       ?

----------


## ES4RD

.
K3#1633

----------


## ES4RD

?

----------


## R9LZ

> ,   ,


, ..  ""   ,   ?
      KVX3    2.1,   -   ,     ..

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
>    ,   ,   
> 
> 
> , ..  ""   ,   ?
>       KVX3    2.1,   -   ,     ..


,     ...

----------


## RW3LB

.   TX , 7.5-9.0   25.0-27.99 .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

-        ""   "" ,     !

----------


## R9LZ

> ,  KXV3,     ?


, ...  :Sad:  
 ,    ,     .  ,   ,     .    .

----------


## BWW

> -        ""   "" ,     !


,      ,                  ,   ,      .
    ,    .. .
      .
73!

----------


## BWW

> ,       ,   " " -  - 2-3  ?       ,    -     ,        ""    ""  !


  RW3LB.

----------


## BWW

> ,  ,     !        IC756PRO ,     NB     ,   ""        .   3 ,        !


      80-.

----------


## BWW

> ?
>   : K3 and 2el DELTA LOOP for 80m
> Serge UR5MID


..!

----------


## RW3LB

,   . ..    .        .  -  -.   ,   .    80 .   20   XL335    .

----------


## RW3LB

3- .    KXV3.

----------


## ES4RD

:  MCU 2.67 / DSP 1.96,  Nov 18, 2008
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta

----------


## ES4RD

auto-notch,   , - .

----------


## UR5LAM

W16.  ,     -  .      ,     ,    , -.   ,   -   "- "  "- ".   :Very Happy:    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,


    "".   :Very Happy:  
   . http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=32031
   , ,  - ,  - "  ",  -    S9   .

----------


## RW3LB

20      ,     20     80 ,   XL335. ..        .

----------


## UR5LAM

.    -  12   , 
  ,         !!!

P.S.     ,      ,         .

----------


## RK4FB

> sgk -  - .
>     29-30-  CQWWCW.     !!!


  - , ,         .  ,    , *        ...*       .   ,       "  "      .       ,        ,         .

----------


## ES4RD

,   3
K3 Update Utility (Windows Version 1.1.10.17)  Oct 17, 2008
http://www.elecraft.com/K3/k3_software.htm#k3util

----------


## RK4FB

*UR5LAM*
  ,       :Very Happy:     ,            :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


˸,      (     - hi!)
  "   ".   :Very Happy:  



> ,  .


,   ,     ,    "" ,   UN7GZ (BWW),       !!! 
 :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       - ,      .       **.


 ...   ,      ,  -       -     :Very Happy:

----------

> ,  ...  -   ,    .-,   ,    ,   .


   .

----------


## ES4RD

CQ WW DX,   ,   N1MM,  . COM1 - RS232, COM5- USB, CONFIG->PTT-KEY->OFF-DTR. VOX  CW,    .

----------


## US9PA

> ,      WA6HHQ  W6FPR   " W16" ?


   " ". ,    ,           -       (W16),   - (W4)        ?      ?    -    ..              ,     ....  .

----------


## R9LZ

> !


  ?
    ..

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

-         D5   D9 .

----------


## US9PA

> -         D5   D9 .


  ,      :Super:

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
 ?     ?      3  ,     12 ,      ?      ?
  .     -        ,      .    ,      -3.
  -     S9+40      S9  ,            :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*lz1vb*
  ,      .   :Laughing:

----------


## UR5LAM

> W3FPR   :


,  -  ,  .  .              .  CQWW     ""    ,    .

      ,            ,  ,        ,       line-out: 
With minor circuit changes, both the K3's speaker amplifier and line 
outputs can provide lower IMD (intermodulation distortion) at higher 
signal levels. We've been testing these changes for a couple of months, 
and have already phased them into production.
These changes can easily be made to existing K3s. A kit of parts is 
available (K3AFMDKT). All parts are leaded (not surface mount), and 
full instructions are provided. See:
http://www.elecraft.com/order_form_parts.htm#K3%20Parts
  ""    ,    ,  ?

----------


## BWW

,   ...

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,            ,  ,        ,       line-out.
>   ""    ,    ,  ?


,      .          .   ,    .        IMD,    -  ,   .        -  1999        .    ,     .    ,         .  2        -   . 
 W16 , ,         :Very Happy: .              .                      .  ,    -           -          .

----------


## VA6AM

, ,    ..
     "" ,    3
   . ....  ,      3,    Yaesu..... Inrad.

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>  ...     3,    Yaesu..... Inrad.
> 
> 
>        Yaesu.


  ,.   "".....      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> "   "


,  .    ().   :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

> BWW
> 
> "   "
> 
> 
> ,  .    ().



  ....

> The second one was a mediocre performance of the 1.8 filter 
> (see table below). It had worse close IMD than the 2.7 
> filter, in some cases by 20db!

Careful reading of the review will reveal that the particular 
1.8 KHz filter was probably defective.  Elecraft run much 
higher signal levels in the first IF filter than other radios. 
That higher signal level can cause filter generated IMD if the 
crystals are not absolutely clean.  

*Elecraft (and INRAD) are working on improved testing procedures 
to weed out those filters that are insufficient to handle the 
signals levels in the K3 (and divert them to use with Yaesu 
transceivers* <G>). 

73, 

   ... Joe, W4TV[/b]

----------


## R9LZ

> ,       ?


  ..,          ,     .

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


 ,       ,       .  :Very Happy:    .

----------


## RK4FB

*UR5LAM*
 , LineOUT      , PhoneOUT    .        :Smile:      12 .

----------


## ve3kf

> ARRL  ,       IMD.    .


 -  .       .

----------


## LZ1VB

> 3,     DSP , 4-5     ,  8... ,       ?


     .  8   -  ,    ,      .   8         5. 
      ,  UR0ID  IMD  :Very Happy: ..      5   :Very Happy: .

----------


## VA6AM

> *lz1vb*
> ,      -  ...      ,     ...


     ...    
    .

  ....   ,   ,     
  ,      ,    
 :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

CQ-WW-CW. 48    ,      .
    ,  ,     ,       - 3.
       ..  400.        ,    ,    DX-      -       DSP 150-100-50!        150-100-50     (    ),       "  "!   :Very Happy:   ""   .      " ",   . 
: 
""     ,       -       ( ), ,       .    -    , ,      (  250-200),   -      DX-a :( ,     "  "  -   ,    50! . ( )  !   !      "",      !    "" ""   ,       ,         ,    .    ,        "".   :Very Happy:    ,  - ""  .      .
 .    160     "",    AGC THR    NR       .    ,   "-" ,    .    ,     .
         -    ,   SPOT,    "  ".    ,    ,     ( 1-2 ).
     .     ,      - Power-SDR   , ..      -  ,       .
   ""    - .
  5,   -   .
:
Band/Mode   QSOs    Points   Mults
----------------------------------
160m CW        86       115     41
 80m CW       184       246     56
 40m CW       245       488     93
 20m CW       246       505     95
 15m CW        56       133     48
 10m CW         5        10      7
----------------------------------
  Total       822      1497    340 

Claimed Score: 508980 points

----------


## VA6AM

3  3  LP-PAN  ?

 ,     ?

----------


## RT5Q

LP-PAN .  .   ,          ?     ,   ?  :Embarassed:

----------


## ur5mid

50-100-      IIR( p.24)

----------


## RK4FB

* UR5LAM*
!     -     :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Serg

,  -  -,     ,       ? -   LPBRIDGE,    ,        sdr?

----------

> sgk ():
> ...    50   .   TS-2000 ( , )       ,     50-100 .        ,        .  
>  sgk.
> 
>  .  3     TS2000-   TS950       100  .


 UT7QF,         TS-950SDX    3,   160     - T31. SDX     .

----------

> SDX     .


        -    TS-2000. TS-950SDX   .

----------


## Serg

*UR5LAM*

,    .  sdr-    ,   ""         PowerSDR   3,    ""   -   !  !

----------


## ve3kf

> 3   LP-PAN   ?


     :wink:

----------


## VA6AM

~1,1     
  ,

----------


## ES4RD

MCU 2.72 / DSP 1.98,  Dec 9, 2008
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta

----------


## R9LZ

> 


 : http://qrpradio.narod.ru/

----------


## KARRA

...
-----------------------------------------
If you like to diddle, twiddle and fiddle, get the K3. If you prefer ease of use, good audio and superb receiver performance without navigating multiple menus and dual use buttons, get the Omni VII. Both transceivers set the standard for mid-priced state of the art ham radio technology. Both have learning curves, one considerably steeper than the other. Both have easy upgradeability and unequaled made-in-USA customer support. It is incredibly satisfying to call Ten Tec and speak to a knowledgeable technician in a minute or two. Don't try that with the other brands. There is no one transceiver that excels in all the characteristics preferred by the multifaceted ham community. Specs, reviews and test results are important but don't always tell the whole story. Test numbers and rankings are often biased toward a particular operating style such as contesting or cw. Based on using many different ham transceivers over the years, considering ssb, cw and digital modes, I believe the Omni VII represents the best set of desirable features and the fewest shortcomings of any in its price class.

----------


## VA6AM

> KARRA
> 
>       ...
> 
> 
>     .  7   ,     ,  ,       3   .
>  7     .


   ,         Icom  Yaesu,      .

----------


## RA4RT

> 160 FK8...   3    .


      ?        .         .

----------


## UR0MC

> TS-950SDX   .
> 
> 
>   160 FK8...   3    .
> 
> 
>    pile-up  FK8?


     FK8CP  160.    :-)    50-60 .

----------


## ES4RD

> ,       3,  .


  MCU 2.73 / DSP 1.98,  Dec 11, 2008
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta

----------


## UR5LAM

,         .  ,       3,      EQ-manager.

----------


## Serg

ARRL,  -,      ...

----------


## ur5mid

http://files.mail.ru/QD4194

----------


## VA6AM

> "members-only"      in band IMD  
>  sgk.


  :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sgk
> 
> ...


   IMD In-Band   3,

----------


## VA6AM

?

----------

> ?


 



> ,  ?
> support@elecraft.com.   .


  ,    .  -  ,              .     ?

----------

.   .          "POWER".    "POWER"    ,    ( ) .    "POWER"   .       .    . U  13,6V,     0,88-0,9 .          ,   . : 3/100, 3, F3, KFL3A-2.8k, KFL3A 1.0k.  ?
73! .

----------


## US9PA

> "POWER"    ,    ( ) .    "POWER"   .       .    .



   !
  ,         -   .   -         MCU   VPWR_SW       2N7000 - Q3, Q2, Q6     Power and RTC  .

73!

----------


## RK4FB

> IMD In-Band   3,


,      ,           .  .

----------

> RW6YX. ,             ?       ,    (?).           .


        -   . ,        ,     -   .  , ,     - ,        ,    .    4-  ,    .  ,  .    5-6 .
,   ,     ,    ?

----------


## UY9IL

,      ssb       ?

----------


## RA3BA

RW6HX. ,                  .        .   . 73!

----------


## UY9IL

3       .        ?

----------


## VA6AM

> -  .   ,   TX.


 
KBPF3  General Coverage RX Bandpass Filter Module

----------


## UY9IL

> RW3LB
> 
>   -  .   ,   TX.
> 
> 
>    ,        ,   .   MARS.


  ,   .         ,      :Exclamation:

----------


## ES4RD

!
   MCU 2.78 / DSP 1.98,  Jan 6, 2009 
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta
 K3 Update Utility (Windows Version 1.2.1.6)  Jan 8, 2009
http://www.elecraft.com/K3/software/...up_1_2_1_6.exe
 .

----------


## RA3BA

CW   "" .      .   ,  .

----------


## ur5mid

K3.   400     .  .    .  /   .   160  80
Serge UR5MID

----------


## RK1NA

> ,        ,   .


 !
        (?),
   Elecraft         :-))

----------


## BWW

> RA3BA
> 
>    CW   "" .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     ,   .
  .    ,       .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,   .
>   .    ,       .


   ,  , -  / .
   /  . ,   ,    ,   .
    -    ,    DSP  -    .
        ,    IF-DSP-   .   :



> 400  250  ,          (      )   ,  .      , *     ?*


 ,   ,       ,    ,         .
 ,  3   (.)      ., ..  "" ,      ""  ,   ,     .   ,     ,         ,    ,    ,          (..     ).

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
>      ,   .
>   .    ,       .
> 
> 
>    ,  , -  / .
>    /  . ,   ,    ,   .
>     -    ,    DSP  -    .
> ...


   "  ..."       ,   \          ,   " ".

----------


## UR5LAM

- ,       -      . (  W9AC  11-Jan-2009).      (    ),  Lyle Johnson -        !

----------


## RV3GM

,    .     13.01.09:

Hi Oleg,
This is a very complex change. I was working on it late the past two 
nights and have about a week to go before I'm ready to let anyone try 
it. I'll let you know.
73
Wayne
N6KR

,       .

----------


## RV3GM

,   .    3  IC-7800. :  ,  2...4   40  ,   80.     .     .  : 3        .      ""   ,   3   ,   7800.   3  ,  ""    .   (Heil ProSet)  3 ,  .     -.     ,     - .   ,        3  ,   .  DSP .       3. : 3  ,   7800  .        . 3/100 +  + 5   2,7  250. 14   14  16 .

----------


## R9LZ

> ...


    ...
    TS-480.   : "     ...  ..."

----------


## RK4FB

> TS-480.   : "     ...  ..."


,      ,    ,     ?
 TS-480    -  ,      ,        ,   -   .

----------


## RV3GM

,  , ,         .  ""  .            .       pile-up,    3  7800   . -, ,        ,        -   .   -  ""  - 3   :Very Happy:      -  FT-817    / . 
To RX3APM: ,   2 -   ,   -  ,   .   ""  2  .
,     3  -,  ,   -RX   . -   ?

----------


## RW3FY

> :   3-     7800- :-)
>    UZ2M(UR5MID,UX7IA)   .        .   :-) 7800   - :-)


,    ,      ,  3 ,  7800 ???     WW  !!!    -  ?  :Laughing: 

 **,      ... 

*UR5LAM*, 
*RV3GM*, 
*RX3APM Sergey*

  -2  ,    ,      RU-QRP (,   -    -2) ---    ,     ,        ---     ---    0        ,         ,           :Sad:  ,      ---   :Smile:  .

  ,       " " ---       :Laughing:  .   " ",    ---              .    "   ",                ---     ,    ,   ,       ,    ---      ,      --- ,     :Laughing:  .          ---   -      ---  ,    -,        ...   -2 (    ) ,    ---     ---  -,   RU-QRP       ---       ,   -     ---   *RK4FB*  ...

----------


## RW3FY

* RK4FB:*
˸, ,     !

      ---  ,   **   -3  :Smile:  ---     ,          :Smile:  --- ,  ,   Flex Radio    ,           ,        DX  :Smile:  .    ,       ---         ,    -     :Smile:  ---   -     ---  ,  -3        160,  ,      2  ,      ,  -              ---  ,    ,       ---    -   :Smile:          ,   -   -  :Smile:  ,        ,           :Smile: 

     ---   - ,    ---       (      ) ---   -      7800  7700,           -  ...

    ---      DSP (  ,       ).       ,    ---       .           ,   DSP  ,         ...

        ---  ,         ---    ,    ---      ,        ...




> : *  ,     , , , -,     ---   .*


             ---         ,      .    ,        ,  ,        ,     ---   , ,     ,      ,           ,     ---      ...

----------


## RW3FY

> :-)


 * -3*      7800 --- , ,      ---     ,     ,         :  :

----------


## bhope

> ,  -


   -    .          .        ,    .   ,    .      "   "  "   "
  ,     SSB,  -       .  ,    ...

----------


## RK4FB

> K3  7700,     . ?   RW3FY  RK4FB  -?


,        -3     - .    ,   ,  ,   , *     "-3  7800  "           * ,        ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

*un7lg*
 ,   .     * ,     ,   ,    ,       () ?

----------


## RK4FB

*un7lg*
,    ,     ,   -  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ---  ,   **   -3


   ,     ,   -    ...



> ... ,    ,       ---    - ...


   ,            ""    



> ---   - ,    ---       (      )


    ,  ,   ,     ,  ,   ,       2    140 ,     ...



> ---      DSP (  ,       ).       ,


,      ...  :wink: 



> ---  ,         ---     ...


   ,      ,  -  ....      .



> ---         ,      .    ,        ,  ,        ,      ...


       ,             ,   ,   .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  7800    
>    ?


,   .          ,     ,  3 -   .    ( )     ,    3,    .    ... .  :wink:     ,    ,    ,     ,      100-150 ?   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:    3  .            ,,,,   :Laughing:    .  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> 3


 3      ,     , ,      .     3 -    /.      ?

----------


## bhope

> ,


  :Very Happy:  "      ..."




> -3     - .    ,   ,  ,   ,      "-3  7800  "            ,        ,


   . " "  ""....   ?   ?  ,  " "?  ,  ""? 
         ""           ,    - .  ?

----------


## VA6AM

3  ,      


  2     
 NB
   SO2R

 CW    RTTY  
  ...!!!   ,    ,   

 - ..

  ,  

3     ,   
 ,       ,  
3    

     ...    FT-2000    3,     ----))))    :Very Happy:

----------


## RW3FY

> Blocking gain compression   2:
> 
> 7700 - 102db
> K3  -    140 db
> 
>  ""... - 38 .


   ,        ,    -7800       :  :  ---            **,       ... 

          ,     :



> -      7800  7700,     **      -  ...


   :
** *Blocking gain compression*   ???     ,         ,     **  - ,    ,  ** *Blocking gain compression*.   ,   ,  ,  , *     " "* ---    ,      ,             **    --- ...

    ---  ,         .

      ,  **   ( ,  ). , , ,  **  * ,  * ,   ** .      *reciprocal mixing*.

           ( expanded),      *reciprocal mixing*.   -      ---     *Receiver Phase Noise* *Transmit Composite Noise* ---  ,       --- ,     **  .        - -7800, 7700  -3 ( ,       ,       )      ---    !  :Very Happy: 

  "- ". , ""  :Very Happy:  .         ,       100     ,      105   ---    ,    --- ,  ,       >90 ,        . " -3"   --- "   ,  ,     " --- ,     ---             --- ,      ,   ,    ---     ,  ,        ...   "",      ,     , ,        --- RZ3CC ---  , -3 ---     ,  ,        :Smile:  .        --- ,   *  DSP -3*  - ,       ---     ,   ** ,   ,   ** ,         ...

 ,  *bhope*,  ,     *UR0MC*,  - ---    (    :Smile:  )  *, ,  -3  ,  7800    * .

----------


## RK4FB

> . " "  ""....   ?   ?  ,  " "?  ,  ""? 
>          ""           ,    - .  ?


, * ,   ,           .*  "  "  ,  -      ,        .         -, "  ,   ,  "  ,    .

      -3,       -3,   ""   ,  eBay           . 
http://elecraft.com/



> Newly received K3 Kit orders are now delivered approximately 3 weeks (or less) after order date. K3-F Factory assembled will be shipped in approximately 3-4 weeks.


             -3    ,      - ""  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ...      ...


   ,      :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

> "",      ,     , ,        --- RZ3CC ---  , -3 ---     ,  ,        .        --- ,   *  DSP -3*  - ,       ---     ,   ** ,   ,   ** ,         ...


 ,      160 ,       .    3   7800,  3      ,  7800     ,   ,      ,   .      ,   .

----------


## RW3FY

> ,      160 ,       .    3   7800,  3      ,  7800     ,   ,      ,   .      ,   .


,  !!!  ,     !  ,   , !!!       ---   160,    ---       .      .  ,      ,      ...   ---      DSP- ,  -   .     ( ). -,        ---   , .

     ,   -3      ,   160,  ,    ,          160.

----------


## VA6AM

> ,      160 ,       .    3   7800,  3      ,  7800     ,   ,      ,   .      ,   .


   ,    ,   40      
2 (40   )   3  (27    ).
        ,      3   ,   2    ,  .

----------


## R9LZ

> ,    Very Happy


,  , ,     .
   :



> ,      ,    ,     ?


      480-:



> : ..."


,   ,  480,   ...
       -   ,    .
 .

       20-.
  ,   -   9 ,  4-      ,        .      QSO    ,      10-...
   480-,  -  : "    - ?"
  ,  ...
   ,    480-.
  ,    ..

      .
 , ,    .
  ,      ,    .    ,      .  3,      , ,      " ",       ,       *...    ???
,   ...
     :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=17122&start=0

----------


## RW3FY

> , ,                2.
>          2,
>  ?


   ,      -2. ,       -2  .  , ,       :Smile:  .




> 3   ,        ,  (threshold), (slope)      .
> ,       ,   ( )   .
>  Slope          ...  . 
>    ....  .


   ,    --- ,     -3 UR5LAM ---  , ,       ,    .




> ,    :
> ....               .
>  3  ,     ,     ?


   --- "    ".     , ,    .       ,       :Smile:  .




> : ..."


       480,   480          -7000?  :  :   :  :   :  :        ?  :  :   :  :   :  :   ,          -3?   :  :   :  :   :  :           ?  :  :   :  :   :  :    ,   ,      -   .      --- ,     UR5LAM   UR0MC.   --- *   ,         -3*,      -3.   ?     .          . ,  ,     .

----------

> 


,  .
  - 3       -    3,        .
          3      .      .    ? 
-   ,    70-   ,     ,       2- -80.    " "         ,           .  ,     QSK  ,      ,   ,    -     ,    TX?       ,      .      .   ,    (,    )    .

----------


## RK4FB

> - 3       -    3,        .
>           3      .      .    ?


   !      ,     ,  ,   .

 ,    ,       ,    , *UR0ID  ,    , ,       -3      -   inband IMD.*   (   - **)       ,     ,            .      ,     . * ,       ,       :*


> ---   , ..          ,       (        ,      -3      )


        -3, **     ,    ?  ,     ,     ,   DSP -3  ?      "  "?   -...  ?    ...

----------


## RK4FB

> ..      ?  -   .


    ,         .   :Smile:  



> .


  ,       .       ,   ,     ,     ,           .   :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*
  ?    ,           ,      -          .      ,   .

----------


## RK4FB

*sgk*
,       .   :Very Happy:      .  -3       ,   -3      ,     ,           .   IC-756 PROIII, IC-7800, FT-2000.                .    ,   ,   SDR  1-    ,        .

----------

, RA9LZ,  . 
 ,    ..... , **       3 ( , ,         ..),  ,    ,  ,    ,      3.

----------


## RK4FB

,  ,     :



> IC7700 
> Reciprocal mixing (500 Hz BW): Not specified. 20/5/2 kHz offset: 109/91/78 dBc
> K3
> Reciprocal Mixing (500 Hz BW): Not specified. 20/5/2 kHz offset: 112/100/86 dBc.


 ,*  -3       BW=400 !!!!*           ,      6-8  ???

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    ..... , **       3 ...


    "" ,    ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

> K3     500 .  400


             400  ???      ,         PRO3 2005.

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    ,  ,    ,      3.


,  .    -  .  ,  ,         3     ,   3 -  .   ,              ,         ,      ,     .   -          ?    - ?               ,    .     ?       ,  ,        ...     3        ? DSP     ?       ,        3   .

----------


## ve3kf

,       ,    ,   3   .   .           QRP. 
             ,     ?             .   -  3     .   :Laughing:     , .

----------


## RK1AT

!  :Evil or Very Mad:         ,    **      ,     , -    ,  -3  ,           ,     ,     ,    ,    ,      ,     ,     !!

----------


## RK4FB

> .           . 
>      ,      .       ?        -       
>    ,          ,     .


*     ,   .         100%.*

*     ,              .           -3,   .*

----------


## ve3kf

> 


      -   . 
 :Smile:

----------


## RK1AT

> -


 ,    ,     ,    ,  !

----------


## RK4FB

> 3      .   ,             3


      ...

*     ,             . !!!*

----------


## RK4FB

> ?      ,,,,     ?    ,      .        160 .   Delta Loop     28 .


*   ?         - !!!*

----------


## ve3kf

> ,       ?


,          .  ,   ,  UB5LAM            3.     ?      :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
>         - !!!
> 
> 
>  ,   .  , .


          .  -3, FT-2000, PRO-3, IC7800, IC7700    ,         .    ,   , .
     - UR0MC,  ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  ,       -3.


    .     3    .          (       ) 3     .  3   Orion VII ..     .       3.   400    8,2       3    70 . ,       3,            - .     ,  ,  ,    .  ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

> : 
> ***** ():
> 
> RK4FB ():
> 
> 
> 
> 
>       -   .


     .   ,  ,        3       ,      .             .      .

----------


## Valek

-  , ,   ... -    ?

----------


## RK4FB

*Valek*
      ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
>  ,           "" .      ?
> 
> 
>   Ic756, Ic765, FT1000, Elecraft K2.  ,    ,  3 .


        IF-DSP   ,   IC756PROiii, IC7700, IC7800, FT2000.           " "  -3.     -    ,  " "  -3     ,      .              ?

----------


## UR0MC

> - UR0MC,  ,      .


        .  160  80            .   SO2R,   ""           .        .

       UR0ID   3.         3     .             .        ,           .

----------


## ve3kf

> IF-DSP


  FT1000  IC756     -?        ,         3       .  :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

?     ?        .       ...?   :Laughing:      ....

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  :Laughing:   :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  , ,   ,      ?


, ,     . 
          ,  ?   :Laughing:  
      .   ?

----------


## ve3kf

> IF-DSP   ,   IC756PROiii, IC7700, IC7800, FT2000.


  3   7800.   . 
   -           VII

----------


## RK4FB

> .   ?


 ,          . 

      -      , ? 

    ,     ,         ,   , *-3         , -3     .* *       -3 * ,         ,   -3.       ,      .

    ,        ,      ,                        .

----------


## VA6AM

> , ...          3 (10 , 2.8  400 ).


   3000,   2000
7800   ....

   .    .   .
 .
-      -,UA1FA,UW3DI     ,    ,   .
      UA1FA... .

      .
       3   ,   .
       DSP .
       .
   2   , 3.

 ,      -,          ,    "".

----------


## ES4RZ

,    !
   ?!
    -3?!
, "" -3   .
  UR0MC, ""      ,     -3 .
  "" UR0MC  3.
,     -3    3.    (  ),  -3 -     1,8 CW.

----------


## RK4FB

*ut7uv*
   .       -3   ,     .

----------


## RK4FB

*ES4RZ*
     ?



> ,    -3   3.    (  ),  -3 -     1,8 CW.

----------


## VA6AM

,

----------


## UR0MC

to UT7UV

  !
  3       250 (8 )-400     ,       ,  (   7800),    .           320 .   .       7800  160 .    .

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
>      ,     ,       .
> 
> 
>     ?      ?      ?      ? ?      .     ,          , .   ,       .


,    ,   , .          .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   , .


 ,      ,,,,  , .        ,   .

----------


## RK4FB

> , . 
>    ,   .


    , ,       ,  !   ,  ,        ...



> ,  (   ),    .
>    1,8      .
> ,  ""  1,8 ,      UR0MC ?


   -   :Very Happy:   ,      ,     ,   : 



> 7800  160 .    .

----------


## ut7uv

> ? , , ?     ?  -  ?   ,    3000 .     14000   .


    -  .
   ,     WW    WPX.
    7800  14???          500  ,        1500     :Laughing:    7800        9.
to UR0MC:
,        ,       -          3,   7800     .         ,   100-250       ,    :Smile:        ,       :Laughing:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## ve3kf

> 7800  14???          500  ,        1500     7800        9.


  :Laughing:  
http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/hamhf/0041.html

----------


## ES4RZ

> ?


   -330  41 .  25 (    GP).
-3    1,8       .  :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> -330  41 .  25 (    GP).


25 .    .   ,      .       60 .  2001 ,  160       ,    ..

----------


## LZ1VB

> 3       250 (8 )-400     ,       ,  (   7800),    .           320 .   .


,  -    :Very Happy: 
 !    -    .  ,    pitch?

----------


## UR0MC

> ,    pitch?


      550 ,  RA4LW      .        160  30      .    470-490 .     .

----------


## VA6AM

> ˸,      ,           -3      ,      -


       "" 3
,       ?

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>        "" 3
> 
> 
>      -3,  -    .    ,       .


   ......

----------


## RW3FY

> ......


       ?  :  :  , ,   ---       ,   ,    .        ---   .      .     ""   .        ,    ,  ,   -  .            :Smile:  .

----------


## RW3FY

> .


 ?  :Smile:   :Smile:  "         "  :Smile:   ,             ---         :Smile:   :Smile:  ---        ---       :Smile:  ---   -3     ---          :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> , , "" 
>    ....


,       ... 8) 
*
The transceiver is offered both factory-assembled and as a modular, no-soldering kit. 
*

----------


## RA3BA

3 vs TS-850.                . 3- 2,8 , 400 . 850- 2.7, 2.1, 500 . - R8. 
    SSB.    850-      3,  ,      .  3     ,     "".    850-  .      .  3   ,       .
 CW. 3       .  850- -       "".  3    ,  CW  ,  -   . , ""     . 
     " -  "  .    . ,  850-     . 
    ,  ,   3.

----------


## VA6AM

> SSB.    850-      3,  ,      . .....


 850-   ?
 ,    ,  DSP ,

----------


## BWW

> 850-  .      .  3   ,       .


,    .    NB
  ,   ,     
  3.

----------


## UR5LAM

3.      (FP TEMP)        ? -        ( ),      40 .    .

----------


## RA3BA

,          38 .

----------


## BWW

> BWW. NB                .


 , .   :Smile:

----------


## RA3BA

, 40 .    -    .  ,      ,           -  .

----------


## ut7uv

> .


  -   :Super:    3  . 7800      .
73! UT7UV

----------


## UR0MC

> .
> 			
> 		
> 
>   -     3  . 7800      .
> 73! UT7UV


 ,    ,     ,    ...

----------


## UR5LAM

> :  ,     CW  LSB       ?


 !   3    ,  ,   .
   .   .

----------


## ut7uv

3.      .  GPRS -      ,     ,  3 ,   (    ""),     ,    (      )       GPRS     . 
73! UT7UV

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

!
,        :Wink: )   CQ WW160.
,   ,     3  ,  ,   () ,     " "  ..
   3  ,        "Advanced"   "the default values are strongly recommended for these function. Should be changed with caution".
 ,      ""       ""  .       (, , ...)   .    :Wink: ))
,    ,  /UR0MC/ (  , 20 ,  , !   :Wink: ) ), ,       ,     "default" ?

----------


## Ua7gU

!
1.   - ,       K3 RF Board Rev. A  Rev. B?     K3 RF Board Rev. B,       Rev.A .......     ,        . 
2.        , S-metr.  S-metr   ,        S-metr.    ....   (     ,  )  S-metr    ,     AGC.
  -    .  -           (,   )      .
 -     ?

----------


## Ua7gU

> ,  RF        15    U15    ,  ,    U3A.           ,         .  ,           .               ,      DSP.       2- ,      U15.           SSB.          84, 82, 92  90  10      15   U24.             15 ,   ,     2      . , ,      ?


-.....     100%.       .        -         :Smile:  .    ,  - .

----------


## RZ3AIA

U6GU. ,           .

UR5LAM  RA3BA       .
73!

----------


## RW3LB

VIN pins
   100   VINL+, VINL- , VINR+, VINR-   AGND   0.022      VINL+  VINL- , VINR+  VINR- ,        -  .    PCM1804DB U23.       10 .   Q1  RF            .

----------


## ES4RD

.
Elecraft K3 Software, Uploaded 21 Jan 2009)
http://home.roadrunner.com/~n2bc/K3_EZ.zip
http://home.roadrunner.com/~n2bc/SW.htm
W1 Wattmeter / SWR Bridge Software
KRC2 Configuration Programmer Software

----------


## RW3LB

DSP,     -    .

----------


## RW3LB

.  EZ 1.0.0.5 - , , -   ,  EZ 1.0.0.1  .

----------


## RA3BA

RW3LB.    ,    DSP.           10       .   ,    32  10      500 ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  W9AC Audio Mods K3.


,       .
    ?   ,     ?

----------


## VA6AM

mod     ,

----------


## VA6AM

> , ..     .         ????


    ESSB
   ...   ,     
  ,   SMD  ,1.5   
 ( ?)       
  ,   
   ,

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   ,   SMD  ,1.5   
> 
> 
>   .      0603 SMD , ,   0805   .


   DigiKey    603
    ,

----------


## RV9JE

> ,  ?
> _________________
>  (RV9JE).


    .   .   -,     .
ua9jka()mail.r  u

----------


## RW3LB

SMD  ,    .    .   .  ESSB     ,    RF     . 4,7     -,     ,  .

----------


## RW3LB

.    jpg?    E-mail,     .[/img]

----------


## UR5LAM

*RW3LB*
  .      ,    ""       ,   " ".

----------


## BWW

> .      3.    "SUB"    PL2.      ?
>  .  .


     :
CONFIG:ADC REF MENU ENTRY:  This allows the operator to calibrate 
the voltage reference used by the K3 to measure and display certain values,
such as the rigs supply voltage. ADC REF calibration is optional but 
recommended. First, disconnect anything attached to the ACC jack. Next,
locate the CONFIG:ADC REF menu entry. It will initially show 5.00 volts as
the reference voltage. Using a DMM set to DC volts, measure the actual
voltage at pin 2 of the ACC jack. This must be done while the ADC REF 
parameter is being displayed. (The (-) probe of the DMM should go to 
the K3s chassis ground, e.g. at the GROUND lug.) Finally, use VFO A 
to set the ADC REF menu parameter to what you measure at pin 2.
     R10  56         .
(  )

----------


## BWW

> .      3.    "SUB"    PL2.      ?
>  .  .


,      ,    ?     ,   ,  -     ?

----------


## BWW

> ua6ahf
> 
>  .      3.    "SUB"    PL2.      ?
>  .  .
> 
> 
>     -   .    www.Elecraft.com,  *K3 Enhancements and Application Notes*.  *K3 Synthesizer ALC Modification*.


    ...

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
>     ...
> 
> 
>  ,   ...


,   .      ALC    ,    .      ,    .

----------


## BWW

> BWW
> 
>       ALC    ,    .
> 
> 
> ,    ALC ,    .


,  K3 Synthesizer ALC Modification -   ,
     .  -    ,   ,    ,     ""  ALC.

----------


## BWW

> *BWW*
>  .         4,96 .      0,04   .   .    ,    DSP  ....         ALC -  .      .   .


  ADC REF   5v      4,96.
    ?
    VCO MD     nor 051   
   ""        CAL,   menu  ,         -.
   VCO MD    SUB        ..  .

----------


## ua6ahf

*BWW*
 . .   ,-  DSP      5   S -      7

----------


## WT2J

,.
     80  40   ,  BNC  .      .
 b .
 .
73
Alex

----------


## WT2J

, .
      RX ANT B.SET.
     Gary.AB7MY

Use BSET and the ANT button to check the SUB's receiver input. Or hold down the RX ANT button as a short cut for the same function.

If the KXV3 option is installed, be sure it is not set for the RX ANT as the active SUB input (tap the RX ANT button in that case).

73
Alex

----------


## RA3BA

DSP.  ,    SSB   .

----------


## BWW

> .  ....   1.2.1.6      
> 
> MCU 02.08
> FPF 00.02
> DSP1 01.98
> DSP2 01.98
> 
>          ...
>  .


 MCU 2.80 / DSP 1.99, 1-23-2009, ... :wink:

----------

""     RU  UR    ,          -   !  !   "" ,         !   . 
  -2000    .

----------


## ES4RD

> .


 HL3KDX,   3 10-20 ,   .

----------


## RA3BA

RX3APM. , 3     -          ():        .       , ,    .

----------


## LZ1VB

SSB?              .

----------

.

----------

,      .
          ,         :        ,     -  ,    .     .   (    .)

----------


## RW3LB

-   ALC  .     3  0+4 ,   0-4. .   .   .     .

----------


## BWW

http://www.elecraft.com/K3/k3_app_notes.htm

----------

.    -  :         1   -    .
   -   ,          70  (50)     50      .
          ?
-  ,    .

----------


## Valek

,   (FP.L  RP.L),,   (.  )-   MIC SEL,  MIC+LIN-On.    MIC-23,CMP-20.40    HL-811H, .

----------


## BWW

> .    -  :         1   -    .
>    -   ,          70  (50)     50      .
>           ?
> -  ,    .


C  ,      ,  - ,        ,     .           ,      .       ,    20    ,          .       ,  ,   ..   ,         3,     ,   ,   .  ,           ,        ,             ,         .
     2008.        ,    ,
                .

----------


## RW3LB

600 -. rP.H MIC=20, CMP=15

----------


## RW3LB

UN7GZ   !  -,     .       3 ,            ..  ???       .     ,      120     500 ,  80-10 .    RTTY  .              !

----------


## RW3LB

3  ,    .  ,      .         ..

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


,    ,     .
    "",     .
    50-  (  ,    5-6). 
 ,   .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3BA

,  ,             .            .

----------

> -


   !
      .

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> to RX3APM 
> 
> ,      3+-3.
>   .    60  ,         78-  60 .  100        :-)


    (-78    )    ,   3  50,   ,  ,  ,     3   60,     ,       .           ,       ()  . ,      3   781 ( -1000),     80    -   ,     - .   ,   3  2,   (2)   ,      ,   ,   ( 2),   3-5  ,    -   .
     ? ,   3      (3)            ?

----------


## UR0MC

> :  RX  ,           -   ?!  RX  .


        .  1000   .      3    ,    1000 :-)

----------


## VA6AM

-.
    ,         .

        ,  .

----------


## LZ1VB

> .  1000   .      3    ,    1000 :-)


  .    - COR(carrier operated relay) -    .    :
The KRX3's AUX input is protected by a gas-discharge tube, bleeder resistor, and carrier-operated relay. It is very unlikely to be damaged. However, activation of the COR (which you would hear as you key the rig, etc.) can be disruptive to T-R sequencing. If you hear the COR relay go on, I'd strongly suggest that you either reduce the coupling between the two antennas or provide external switching or shorting (this could be done via the KEY OUT jack on the K3).

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,     30      .


         shift?        FLxFRQ -    .



> .


      -  .

----------

LZ1VB

       ,     .      ,     .   ..... 
  -   ,   (tnx UR5LAM),   .....
        ,  LO     .

73!

----------


## RW3LB

. DSP    .   300  ,        .    .

----------


## RW3LB

..  , .    ,    AF GAIN HI,  NR      ,    AF GAIN LO,          HI.

----------


## RW3LB

--AGC SLP,THR.

----------

RW3LB

,     , -. 
 SSB WIDTH  2,4  (  2,7), SHIFT ,     2,1,  SHIFT     ,     , -,    AFX.   ,   .

73!

----------


## RA3BA

:   RX   ,    ,    .  -   .  , ,   ,   .       .

----------


## RW3LB

,   .  EQ RX   *0*.  ,   4-5-6  -6-9    ,    80      .

----------


## RW3LB

EQ RX,    *0* ,      .

----------


## RW3LB

,   ,       . W9AC

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,      DSP.


  .        .

  . 
"",      ,  .      ""  .      ?      -     ,  .

----------


## VA6AM

,  ,      

    ,      ,

----------


## RA3BA

US9PA. 50(-10), 100(0), 200(-30, 400 (0), 800 (0), 1600(-40, 2400(+2), 3200(-3).

----------


## BWW

> ...        ?


   ,     ...

----------


## RW3LB

,     .       100   .    *0* EQ TX       EQ TX,    +- EQ TX     .  - .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  BWW
> 
> ...


    ,

----------


## RZ3AIA

RA9LZ:     

  ,  : http://n1eu.com,
 k3

73!

----------

> http://n1eu.com,


 *com*   :
http://n1eu.com

----------


## RA3BA

US9PA. ,   ,        .                .      .

----------

UR5LAM

   Spektrolab,     ?

73!

----------


## RW3LB

.  :-- -.

----------

.
  .   " EXE  "

----------


## RW3LB



----------


## UR5LAM

> " EXE  "


 EXE ?    ,      (jpg,  ).       ,       "".

----------

, ,  " "  /SPECLAB/bin/SOFTEST.EXE.  PRINT SCREEN   .

P.S.  ,   pdf.....

----------


## RZ3AIA

RW3LB:
  "";

----------


## US9PA

!
   " " -     , ,          ....:

04.02.2009
We have now caught up with our K3 backlog. (whew! :-)
New K3s are custom built or kitted for each new order.
* New K3 kit orders are shipped 2-5 days after the order is received.
* New K3-F (factory assembled) orders are are custom built to order
with your specific options and will ship 5-10 days (or less) after the
order is received.

IMPORTANT: K3 internet orders receive an automatic confirmation email.
Since new K3 orders are put immediately into our production flow,
additional reconfirmation emails will not be sent.

If your K3 was backlogged and you have not received a follow up email,
please contact us. (katie@...)

73, Eric WA6HHQ

----------


## US9PA

> (.. " "),       ,   .


 ,   4    ...  :Laughing:

----------


## km6z

trx  .

----------


## km6z

> 


.

----------


## km6z

. km6z, kg6ero   google

----------


## km6z

Ok,    .

----------


## BWW

> SSB     ,  "" . ,      :      SSB  .           .


      DSP,   .

----------


## VA6AM

!!
       ?

----------


## UR5LAM

*RA3BA*
 .

----------


## VA6AM

> to un7lg:  Config-PWR SET   PER-BAND, ..


C
    .57

----------


## UR5LAM

UR0ID   ,      .
   s9+40.     ,       , .. .    .       .
      UR0MC.
       -    .

----------


## UR5LAM

,     (Slow  Fast).
  s9+40,  .

----------


## UR5LAM

3.     s9+40   ~150,       .

----------


## Llll

> s9+40.     ,       , .. .    .


             3,   .            IMD. 
     () ,              IMD     9 .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 3,   .            IMD.


,  ,       (   " ",   ).



> ,     DSP  .. ?


     . ,     . :(

----------


## Valek

to RA3BA-,     ,.    .

----------

.
  Owners Manual K-3  , UA2FM.

73!

----------

vaay

  ,      .  QRZ.RU   E-mail.

73!

----------


## UR0MC

> 3  RigExpert Standart   .  MiX2.19   CAT .    CAT:CAT-Custom  RTS-PTT  DTR-CW.,   ,    .  :


     ,     .,       , ,     .    32   N1MM.

----------


## Valek

UR0MC -    ,     .,       , ,     .    32  N1MM-.,,   . ,  Config.,  ,  , 3    ,   .   Kcomm, .  -      Config. K3?

----------


## UR0MC

,   . PDF. :     ...

----------


## UR5LAM

MCU 2.82 / DSP 2.00  February 10, 2009:

----------


## vaay

> vaay
> 
>   ,      .  QRZ.RU   E-mail.
> 
> 73!
> 
> 
>   .1000- .  http://www.rw4lyl.ru/           .


   ,    .
     ,       .   .  :Smile:

----------


## RA3BA

, 330        . 100    32   50 ,  .

----------


## UY9IL

?

----------


## UY9IL

,    DISP, ,  . !

----------


## US9PA

> Config:PTT-KEY?1.RTS-OFF 2.DTR-OFF 3.OFF-RTS 4.OFF-DTR 5.RTS-DTR 6.DTR-RTS?  TEST   ,      . , .


    .
   DB25---> DB9     9(TxD)DB25  ---> 3(TxD) DB9
        22(RxD)DB25 ----> 2(RxD) DB9
      TS570.
 Config: OFF - OFF ,  PTT-KEY RigExpert      RTS-DTR  COM-.

----------


## UY9IL

KComm for the K3 by Julian G4ILO.           .   .  ,  ,    vllid-.            . ,      ?

----------


## US9PA

> SK -


Settings --->Options    "Use PSK Core DLL"   3 Mode: DATA
   ...

----------


## US9PA

,     "Disconnect".   ,    -.
  C:\Documents and Settings\1\Applicati  on Data\KComm       KComm

----------


## rz4fa

""     -

----------


## UR5LAM

*rz4fa*

Tap RATE to select10/50Hz per step.The faster
rate can be changed using CONFIG:VFOFST.
The number of counts (or steps) per VFO knob turn
can be changed using CONFIG:VFO CTS.
Tapping RATE briefly flashes either the10-Hz or
100-Hz digit to indicate slow or fast tuning.

   ,       .

----------


## UR5LAM

,     .
    split-?

----------


## UY9IL

> ,  -   .   ,  SK -  .,  COM-         3. ,-   ,    ,   .


, ,    ,    ,           ,   . 
      3_EZ    ,   Net.Framevork 2.3      .     KComm,     Unable to create application data folder.    ,       ,    ,  ....???

----------


## VA6AM

> -.     :
>   ,  23 3       .
> ..     -      23 . 
>    ,    3 (LP-Bridge, Logger32, AA-test)   .
>   3    .
>  " "?  8O


 
 ,

----------

ft200? ,  3
      80- (   )    /   2 .
 3      12 .          .
 2000-      2.1  4        (    )  ......

----------


## UR0MC

.      12.   Hi-FI     25   .

----------

, 
       (HAIL),        ,       ,   2000       (  ,  !!!)
      LAM      ?????????
     ()    RTTY WPX   40.

----------


## 950

,     6 .

----------


## 950

180  /        40    . :wink:  . 
                .

----------


## UR5LAM

*950*

  ESSB   3  :
 N1EU
 NU9N

       .

----------


## ur5mid

> 3      ?    2.80  2.82,     ....


.  ,   ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 2.80  2.82


,   2.82 " "?   2.80?

----------


## BWW

,       - ,    ,
  ,    .
    (ICOM),      .

----------


## BWW

,             :Smile:

----------


## BWW

- , -   ,   .   ,    
FT-900  - .

----------


## BWW

eBay  .

----------


## BWW

> ,


...

----------


## UR5LAM

** 

  :

Logger32
AATest+CWType
LogHX
MixW
Ham Radio Deluxe
UR5EQF-Log
...

----------


## RW3LB

MMTTY, WriteLog

----------

2.78/1.98.
 8O       ,              45 .
     .

     8=5  ,      0.1 .

 :Sad:

----------


## US9PA

,         ,    :

http://www.ks7d.com/Downloads.htm

http://www.cliftonlaboratories.com/Documents.htm
     ,    -      3.

----------


## LZ1VB

(Elecraft QSO party).     www.elecraft.com -  EQP 2009.
 ,   ,           .
 14.03.2009 18:00 UTC,  15.03.2009 18:00 UTC
 ( +/- 10  )
CW: 1815 (EU: 1840), 3540, 7030, 14060, 21060, 28060
SSB: 1840 and 1915, 3875 (EU:3775),7275 (EU:7075), 14275, 21325, 28325
PSK31  RTTY:  
: RST+/++  ,    : 3-3, 2-2, 1-1, 0-1.
   3   2950     599 RU 32950
 -  /   (    ,     QRP ).   -100W.

----------


## Valek

...

----------


## Valek

,   . ,.

----------


## UR5LAM

RDXC,       . 
     ,       Norm/Soft   CONFIG->AGC DCY.
    HLD  THR,   .
 RDXC     3.03,    -       6- .  :Very Happy:

----------

.  , UA2FM,     K-3  Kit Assembly Manual.

73!

----------

40-    -   " "  RDX.     ,     2.78 .  :     ,      .   2.78.

----------


## UR5LAM

> 2.78


    ?
    2.80,    SSB-  .       , -   ,  - ,  ,   -  ? - ,    .  :Smile:  SSB   ,      !  ""   CQ WPX SSB,     .   :Laughing: 

*AnVas*
 DVR  ,      3    DVR      ,  ,   3.03   ,   2.80   .

----------


## RA0CS

> -       , -    ...


    ? -     ...



> -        .


  : "   []  "?   - ,  -:  ?

----------


## RA0CS

to *AnVas*: .       ?

----------


## Valek

3.04 - ?

----------


## UR5LAM

,   CONFIG     .
  ,  ,     .
    SDR-1000.
      0,      ~120.
.   8O

----------


## Llll

> .


,            .           ,    ,   . 
  IMD      ,    . 

IMD        1000  -33,      ,       ()       -60,       http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=306570#306570

----------


## UY9IL

, .       CW, RTTY...   ,       20-,      .    ?

----------


## RW3LB

. SQL  ,  CW.

----------

-   (. 61 ),  ,       ?

73!

----------


## RV3GM

3: 2,8   500 .   -     ($126  $100),  ,  .

----------


## RW0LD

!
  .
   3  ,    .        ,   . 
  21 .   CW   . ,     ,     .   ""   "",  "R" "".     ?

----------


## RK4FB

*RW0LD*
      ?   ...

----------


## RW0LD

*RK4FB*
,   .      .    .

----------


## Ua7gU

> ,     5-6 
> 
> 
>  ,         ,  .


  . ,        ""!   "",    .     3   ,       ?

       ,  ...

----------

HEIL-...      .         (>2.4)     ( ).  ""        .
           (   -       )      .   .

----------


## Ua7gU

> HEIL-...      .         (>2.4)     ( ). ................


!         ?    HEIL    .    ,            3     ?

----------


## US9PA

> Ua6gU
>   - Clifton Laboratories,  ""  .


To make the comparison easier, I've overlaid the two plots below. Although the K3's DSP certainly provides better selectivity, and lower noise up to 4 KHz, the K3 has greater high frequency noise.

    :

 For those with good high frequency hearing, these additional signals and high frequency noise may prove annoying and fatiguing. One quick fix would be an LC filter with a 4 KHz cutoff used between the K3 and headphones.
 Clifton Laboratories

         RW6HX.

----------


## Ua7gU

> ,   .       ,   . 
>    " ",      ?
> 
>        .


!
   .     .        .     ...         . ,          ?

----------


## ES4RD

!
   elecraft.com 
   BETA RELEASE MCU 3.10 / DSP 2.15  April 15, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r10.zip
  K3 Utility 
http://www.elecraft.com/K3/software/...p_1_2_3_18.zip

----------


## ES4RD

!
 :
MCU 3.11 / DSP 2.15  April 18, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r11.zip

----------


## R9LZ

> 3  ?!!!


    ?
 1-1,  COM1-USB.
 ,     ...

----------


## RW0LD

*   ,   .    1  1, 2  2,  ..?*

----------


## RW0LD

,   ,   .    3   RS232 :  1,6,8,9  .     8 (3)    7 (Com)   6 (3)    4 (Com).   -   ?

----------


## LZ1VB

1,6,8,9  ,     ,   .   ,   3 : 2-3, 3-2, 5-5.

----------


## RW0LD

.  ,   .  ,   Elecraft  ,  .

----------


## RA0CS

> ,   Elecraft


  "".   . Ÿ    HamRadio Deluxe, MixW, OmniRig,       .

----------


## R9LZ

...   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

, 7800-       :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

:Crazy:

----------


## Valek

,  ,      , ?    2.8 .

----------


## RW0LD

:
 K3 Utility    ,   Com  .   Bios  .    ,   ?

----------


## Valek

to RA9LZ: ,

----------


## UR0MC

1  2,       4800        -   .

----------


## UR0MC

(       ).   -1000         .   . 3             .  ,     .

----------


## US9PA

To  UR0MC and others

     3    .  3      ,     .     -    RS-232               ,    . ,       3-,      -    .        - USB-COM,      .
US9PA

----------


## RW0LD

,    .    .   .

----------


## Valek

3.11 ,        ,   -   ?  (2.78)  .

----------

9000-  3.       .     ,        .
,    Yaesu  Elecraft  . ,    ,   .
  WPX  ,   .

----------


## UY9IL

> MCU 3.14 / DSP 2.16   Elecraft         
> http://www.elecraft.com/manual/K144X...0rev%204sm.pdf


  ,  .  //  ,    . 
  K3_EZ_V2002,  ,     18-21-24-10 .      ,    14,    10,  1.000.00. 
1.8-3.5-7-10-  ,  .
 ,    K3_EZ_V2003    . ,     ?

----------


## UY9IL

> Yuriy.N
> 
>   ,     18-21-24-10 ...      K3_EZ_V2003    . ,     ?
> 
> 
>  :  K3_EZ v. 2003    10 ,   28   24.   - .  -  .  HRD   .


        K3_EZ   Elecraft         ,     /K3_EZ/

----------


## ua2fm

,    3  .

      3,  H  16  2009 . (K3_Assembly_Manual_  Rev_H_WEB_Rus.pdf)
 4,25 83 .

      3,  D1  27  2008 . (E740107_K3_Owner's_  Manual_D1.pdf).
 2,52, 78 .

    ua2fm(at)qrz.ru

     3.       RK2FWA.

73  UA2FM/4

----------


## RA0CS

> ,   COM-COM,  ,    ...


  -  COM-USB,      KUSB.   ,   -   .   mRadio Deluxe  Omnirig   . K3 Utility -   .   " "   K2_EZ.

----------


## RA0CS

> -,


 ?  -    "" .



> ...   ,          .


. .

----------


## RA0CS

> 


!



> USB-COM ...  ...


      ?



> ...    - .


  . -, IBM    : " IBM- ,    - IBM..." ,   ?

----------


## BWW

> ?


 ,         ...

----------


## BWW

> . -  ,    K3_EZ     ,     ,       *Yuriy.N*


  :Smile:  
    ?

----------


## BWW

> Yuriy.N
> 
>   ,     18-21-24-10 ...      K3_EZ_V2003    . ,     ?
> 
> 
>  :  K3_EZ v. 2003    10 ,   28   24.   - .  -  .  HRD   .


 ,

----------


## RA0CS

> ,


 .    :    ,    .

----------


## RA0CS

> -


  .   -   .    .

----------


## BWW

,   ,      "",      $10US  ($39,95US  Elecraft  8O )

----------


## Valek

, .  -.    Auto tune    , 5.    -99.9      20   2 .(UR5LAM)  ,       ,    -    ?,  .

----------


## US5WE

> , .  -.    Auto tune    , 5.    -99.9      20   2 .(UR5LAM)  ,       ,    -    ?,  .


   . support@elecraft.com
  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## US9PA

> K3_EZ_V2002,  ,     18-21-24-10 .      ,    14,    10,  1.000.00.
> 1.8-3.5-7-10-  ,  .


  .NET FrameWork 2.0   K3-EZ .       . ,   .

----------


## ES4RD

!
    (  )      .   1 QSO,  ,      3      ,-      .   23 ,            .   ,  , -        23 .  ,  SKYPE     US9PA,   , -     .   ,        0,85 A    .
   ,      .
 ,   .  
 :Super:

----------


## UY9IL

.NET FrameWork 2.0   K3-EZ .       . ,   .[/quote]
      ,   .
     . 3-  COM_COM.  NET FrameWork  2.0-2.3-3.0-3.5  3-Z       ,   ,    3.5     17.  NET FrameWork        ....     . , ,      "" WINDOWS      . "   !"

----------


## ES4RD

TO: US9PA
,  RESET     ,   . ""  ,   max 12 ,   0.85,  , -  23,   100        .        ( APPA 36R).    KPA3,     ,   .  VIPA  VTPA    K3 RF Board  / U6,   U6 (ZXCT1010)   KPIO3.

----------


## US9PA

> ,   :   KPA3     D12,   3,   .    ?


 -   .  ,  .   ,   ,       5  50         .     TX Gain    5  50       . , ,      RF-.  ZXCT1010 - HIGH-SIDE CURRENT MONITOR       3    .  ,      R36   R13    -          .  -   ...

----------


## RW0LD

.    .    3  ,     ,      .      ,       ,   10 ,    100 . SWR    .     ,   ,  .  . .   .         .   .

----------


## US9PA

> .    .    3  ,     ,      .     ,


  KIT   ?
    . /?
 ( )    ,    ?
     ?
      -  ?
    ,      ?
     ....

----------


## Valek

,    .3  ,  ,  ,      2.78  3.11. ,    ,   ,    - ,    ,   .       99.9  . 2  20, .    MFJ(P/SWR)      .      ,  .      ,   . -  ?.

----------


## vektor

3, ,    - -10.   ... ,     . .

----------


## R9LZ

> ,    - -10.   ...


,      ?
  ,  ,  ,   -     ...

----------


## US9PA

> 3, ,    - -10.   ... ,     . .


      ,     ,    10- ,   .  100-  LPA    .

----------


## US9PA

> 99.9  . 2  20, .    MFJ(P/SWR)


      -  .
 ,          ( ,  )   ,      .  ,     ,        .

----------


## RW3LB

2- ,   ?    .

----------


## US9PA

> 2- ,   ?


    SubRX     .                  .      ?

----------


## RW0LD

> [        3  quote="RW0  LD"]http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=1713  7&postdays=0&postord  er=asc&&start=750


 53-      -     1960     .

    ,      ,       .     .       .[/quote]

        .

     ?

----------


## WT2J

> 3, ,    - -10.   ... ,     . .


      ,    .
Pite    http://partsandkits.com/qrp_amp.php
   .
      .
    "Elecraft"      ,      .


73
Alex
K2PAL

----------


## US9PA

To: RW0LD

     -   -.    .

----------


## US9PA

" ",   ,     RA2FM/4 -    " ",       !  , .

 ,

----------


## US9PA

> 3    UA2FM/4.    Smile


  !         ,  !   . ,          ,            :Sad: .       ,   -  .      !
 ,  US9PA, ex: UY5JW 
73!

----------


## RW0LD

AnVas
  SokolikSY.      .    .     +7 .

----------


## R9LZ

> RA3BA (  -hi!).


,   -   - "" .
 ,         ,      .     ,     .         ,     .

----------


## US9PA

3-!

      3  .    (RA3BA)      ""  .
-    ,  - -    ...   ,    ""     - , ,   ..,            .     .  "   "    :

http://audiohi-fi.narod.ru/articles/conder.html

    ...

----------


## R9LZ

> 


...  ,     "" -  ...

----------


## RW3LB

.         !

----------


## US9PA

> .         !


 --!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!   !

  ,   ,     -  .  - .                      -  .
 -          .      ,    - ,  . ,     .... 
, ,      - .   3    " " ( )          .       .
73!

----------


## US9PA

> , . Smile


      ,         .

73!

----------


## ES4RD

!
MCU 3.19 / DSP 2.17  June 14, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r19.zip

----------


## UR5LAM

3  ,    ,    .
,     .
-,    ,         10.
-,      ""   8.
-,             .
-,      ,      ,     ""     .
       3      s9+25 ( S-).
    -   XG1   s9.
        (   ).
  ,  - .

----------


## ES4RD

TO: UR5LAM
   ,  ,
,     .   ,     paddle  .  
  R75, R76   Front Panel MCU.
   .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## US9PA

> ,     paddle  . 
>   R75, R76   Front Panel MCU.


       .
          -    (),    ,       -      ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

UR5LAM
      ?
      ,  ,    .
FFT = 65536   AVG    ,       .
     ,        GIF.    ,        .
 :  (  )

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?


, ! ,   ,   .  :Very Happy:  
 , TNX!   .



> ,  ,      .


      1-  2-          :
_"  ,            .       ,          .                   ,    ."_



> ,


,  ,      .

----------


## RA3BA

UR5LAM. ,    ,   ,         .        ,    ,     ,      .  :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,    ,     ,      .


,        .
  /   .          ".".  :Smile: 



> ,    ,    ""  10!


 -  ,     .
     - ,       (    ).

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?


 ,              .
    , ..      .

----------


## US9PA

> W8JI.
> 
> :	
> K3 Elecraft ( the best radio I have ever owned so far for weak signal low band work).


        ""...  :Laughing:

----------


## US9PA

> ...
>  .


    -   !

----------


## UR5LAM

> 200  4,  100 - 15_16.     ?


,           . :Sad:    ,   .   :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

*ES4RD*
,   ,    .
       .  :Sad: 
    ( ),       .
  !  .  :Very Happy: 

   .59,    :

----------


## UR5LAM

> ANT 1, ANT 2 ,   ,    ,         ?


,       ,     .

----------


## US9PA

> ""  - , ..      .


  :Smile:  

           ?

----------


## RA3BA

,         .  ,      ,      ,   ,  .

----------


## LZ1VB

ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/old/. 
 K3 Utility    ,     *Local folder for firmware files*. 
*Send All Firmware to K3*.

----------


## UR6IST

LZ1VB
  .

----------


## LZ1VB

-      P3  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RD

4  ( ),          .
  .  ,     ,   ?

----------


## LZ1VB

,     .       .     .       ,      ,       .

----------


## RX3M

3  :
In response to questions posted recently:

- The P3 will always draw well under 500 mA in any configuration (it's
250-300 mA at present). It can be powered from the K3. The P3 can be
turned on/off using its front panel switch, or can be strapped such
that it turns on when the power supply (or K3) is turned on.

- We could display just about anything on the P3's LCD, from decoded
K3 data-mode text to eQSLs to photos of your kids. For now it's
limited to spectrum, waterfall, and text associated with P3 setup and
control. Whatever we put on this LCD will look great -- it's fast,
bright, and very high-resolution.

- We can and will have programmable averaging for the spectral display.

- I'd love to demodulate SSTV with the P3, and it's on the wish-list.

- FN1-FN8 can be used for various P3 functions as well as for
controlling the K3 (such as one-tap band switching). The labels for
FN1-FN8 can be shown on the P3's LCD at the touch of a switch, or they
can be left off. They'll have very useful defaults associated with the
P3 itself, but their functions can be changed at the P3 itself using
its menu.

- RS232 control of the K3 is unchanged when the P3 is added to the
system; the P3 has its own set of commands, and it simply relays
everything else transparently to the K3 at maximum speed (38.4 kb).
External applications will see very little additional latency.

- The P3 can go on either side of the rig, or on top, even upside
down. But we'll supply simple P3-to-K3 support hardware to ensure that
the P3 doesn't move when you push the buttons. Or you can weight it
down by putting your own power supply inside, which is what I plan to
do  :Smile: 

    -SDR  SoftADH, 
Asus Xonar D1(192  24 )     .
73!rx3mb

----------


## RX3M

> -


 ,    pedition's      . ,  ,  .
73!rx3mb

----------


## ve3kf

?  ?    ..   :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

,       
 3-  ....         .
   ,     :Very Happy:

----------


## Llll

> SDR -  LP-PAN   .


  ,          ?
3 + SDR() +  +  +  ,        ,  SDR1000/3000/5000????

----------


## ve3kf

> ,        
>  3-  ....         .


     3   ..      ,     .   3 - ,    ,    :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

LP-Pan      . 
..   .
,  -        . 
     .

----------


## ES4RD

MCU 3.27 / DSP 2.24  August 21, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r27.zip

----------


## ES4RD

MCU 3.30 / DSP 2.26  September 1, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r30.zip

----------


## UR0MC

RA3BA.
 .!
,  !

----------


## UR0MC

.    .
      ,       :-)
  .         :         20-                "" .         5 .
      :-)
   .

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
>  "" .         5 .
> 
> 
>      "K3 Extreme Signal RX Protection Mod"?


,                3.25
         .

----------

40      (    2.7 ) -   .    .   .    :     "" -              -  .        +20   .-       .   -  3                    ()        -        ACOM-2000    .              -         .       1 .    ""    2000             -  .

----------

-    .

----------


## UR0MC

> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  UR0MC
> 
> ...



           .    300          .    .

----------


## US9PA

> ,             +  + QSB.


  NB  NR  , Shift   -  -   -   ...

 :Sad:

----------

""   2-3  ,       .  ,      -   .




> "",


.       .     "". 
         -             .
nb nr   -              .
   -    .      .

----------


## UR5LAM

*Yuriy.N*
C   -    144.

----------


## UY9IL

UR5LAM
LZ1VB
!

----------


## VA6AM

> 3440.    DSP  9  13   100  6,3 .     .   84  92    .    Elecraft.


 ,

----------


## ve3kf

- ,      .     .  ,   ()             (),       -   .
 ,       ,              . ,          ,    .     .

----------


## US9PA

> (),


            1,5      .

----------


## VA6AM

> DSP  3  .     .


 ....    :Very Happy:  

 ,

----------


## ve3kf

DSP

----------


## ve3kf

> -


 DSP     .    .  .42

----------


## ve3kf

> ...""


    W9AC.     N1EU  http://n1eu.com/

----------


## ve3kf

> "SUB"


 .   .        .

----------


## UR0MC

?

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


.

----------


## RW1ZA

,     3,  ,   3383

Stan, RW1ZA

----------


## ve3kf

,    .    .    ,  .

----------


## R9LZ

> 3


 ..  :Smile: 
      - .

----------


## UR5LAM

,        ,        .
 ,             ,          . qrx

----------

1000  -    .

----------


## New-user

,  ,   ,    .
  Yaesu, MH-26,   .
  HEIL     .

----------


## New-user

, 
 ,      ..
       ,   ..

----------


## R9LZ

> 


    -     .
  - .

----------


## R9LZ

.     ,  ,  , 
  ,    ,    ,  - .
    :

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  12Watt ,   KPA3   PA NOR,     ,   , ,        ,      ,  ,   100


       K3Utility,       .
   50   ,  .   ,      .

----------


## New-user

.
     VOX  MIC,       .

----------


## New-user

MIC SEL - rP.L
MIC+LIN - OFF


 HEIL,    ICOM

----------


## New-user

, !

----------


## New-user

:Super: 
          ,    ,    ,     .
,  ,      :Laughing:

----------


## US9PA

!
- ,   3,     SSB,   CW   -              .
  ,     ?

----------


## US9PA

, !
    - !!!

----------


## US9PA

> ,    3  MixW,   ,    ????

----------


## US9PA

> - -     3            ?


,           .               ,    .

----------


## UR5LAM

,   .   "     3   ".
    (    ).
  ,   IMD   10.
      .
    .    Soft Decay
  -       ""   Soft Decay
  -      ""  .
  -    .

P.S.     3      ?
You can now use the original fast and slow AGC
decay setting (CONFIG:AGC DCY = NOR) if desired. In pileups or when
listening to voice signals, try setting AGC DCY to SOFT. This can reduce 
in-band IMD by 15-25 dB. Also see release notes for rev 3.03/2.10
concerning AGC HLD and overall AGC options.

----------


## Llll

> ,   IMD   10. 
>       .


   ,    IMD       -30

----------


## ve3kf

,   ,    3 . 
    CQ WW RTTY  3.    3.    3 -  .  .   (Dual PB)  . ,  ,   , 3            .    7  14       . 
   250            .          .
   . ,   . 
   ,         .   ,  -         .       ,         . 
     . 
    (cw /ssb) CaQP     .

----------


## ve3kf

> CONFIG PWR SET   PER BAND       .


  .  ,     28      3 ,  10 . 3     28.     14 ,         28  .  ,   -  .     .   -       .      .
  ,  ,    10      160    80.    765  160 .   20   . ,   ,   .  .

----------

> ,  3       .

----------


## ve3kf

> .    ""     ? 
>    ""  RTTY.   .


           ..   . 
      RTTY?



> -        1,        ,      .       .


    1 .      1    400  250 .

----------


## UR5LAM

> RTTY?


     ,   .33:

Hold TEXT DEC , then select ON using VFO
B. Below the DATA icon you should now see a
T,  showing that text decode is enabled.

Adjust the threshold (THR) using VFO A. Start
with THR 0. Higher settings prevent text
decode on weak signals or noise. Tap CWT to
exit text-decode setup.




> 1    400  250 .


   ,    45.
    ???  8O

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   .33:


 .   .       3    .       .  -  -        Line out?        3?  ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

.  N1MM   RTTY  MMTTY.    ,     . 3  3,5 .   ..  .,    0  30,      ,   .
  .  400     ,  250   .  -        3.

----------

SOFT  NOR -      !  ,      .          .
40-ssb

**********
      - .        :Sad:

----------


## VA6AM

> - .


 
  -       :Crazy:

----------


## UY9IL

> - .       
> 
> 
>     .  ,   .

----------

- !
   .
1.   .
2.    
3.    ""
4.     .

   :    ,       ,   .   -   ( )      .
:

----------


## UR5LAM

> 1.   .


,     ,     ,       .



> 2.


 , ..      ,   ,      .



> 3.    ""


  ,  ,      10,
   ""   ,  " ",      ,   .



> 4.     .


  .

   ,     ,     -    ,     ,      .     - .
,  ,      ,     .

----------


## R6KA

> :    ,       ,


  - ,    .    .     AGC THR 002,  .
   -      ?

----------


## UR5LAM

FT5GA,     .
   ,    ,     ,   8-     ,   10-n      (   s4-5   ).    AGC THR = 08.
      .

----------


## ES4RD

: 
MCU 3.41 / DSP 2.37  OCT. 2, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r41.zip

----------



----------


## R9LZ

HC-5 -  - ..
     ,   /?

----------

?     ????
*********
     :    (  )    "",       ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?     ????


 ,       (PF1vsPF2)  AGC THR,      .
  ,     ,  THR   08  06,     .

    3.41 -       .
 RX- .      .

----------


## New-user

.
         MCU LD    TX,      

K3     

 ,  ?

----------


## BWW

> .
>          MCU LD    TX,      
> 
> K3     
> 
>  ,  ?


    ,    NET Framework  ,    DDS-,       ,    , LZ1VB ,    ,   ,           ,       .
,   ,    -  
     ,    
   ,    ,    ,  -     .
     ,   .
73!

----------


## ES4RD

, . 
MCU 3.44 / DSP 2.38  OCT. 14, 2009
ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta/k3fw3r44.zip

----------


## R9LZ

to   




> ,       (PF1vsPF2)  AGC THR


  ,     .

----------


## LZ1VB

,           .

----------


## ES4RD

To: LZ1VB
,  ,   ,          .

----------


## ua6lv

,     ...

73!Vlad

----------


## VA6AM

> WW        !!!
> .


    ?

----------


## ve3kf

> -     .


   48    ?  .     .          ,  , ,    ,       3.  ,          ,  ,      .  :wink:

----------


## US9PA

> 48    ?


   ,      -  3. - ,     ,    ,     , ,     -      .        , ,    /,    .  ,    ...   DVR      ,       -   ,  -    !

P.S.      40        ,     ,  ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ,          .         .     ?


      ?      59+40    58,     ,  ,        5  .   :Laughing:      .     . 
   ,     .

----------


## R9LZ

to: AnVas US9PA

,    !
,      !!!

 :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## un7lz

> WW        !!!
>           -     !!! -   15  5  - !
>        .


,     -   ,        ?
    K3  WW SSB      IC-775DSP,   :    10-15-20  S-  3-4  ,    1,5-2    +20 ""  ,        .     2,1  1,8 (  ), AGC-F   . -         AGC,  ?     ? 

73!  UN7LZ

----------


## un7lz

> un7lz
> 
>     ?
> 
> 
>  ssb   slow AGC.    3_EZ.    ,    cw  ssb .


,   .

  :         ,       ,     ?    FM   -  .

73!  UN7LZ_UP4L

----------


## UR0MC

,       -         .    .  Logger32,N1MM,WT. N1MM       ,    - ( ).

----------


## ur5mid

K3_EZ
http://home.roadrunner.com/~n2bc/SW.htm

----------


## ve3kf

.   :Smile:

----------


## US9PA

> 3/100-F s/n 3014,   KAT3-F, KRX3,  1,8; 2,1; 400  250   RX


  KXV3?     -           , ,  etc...

----------


## UR0MC

,  DVR  3,        ,  3   .    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> KXV3?     -           , ,  etc...


! 
      ?

----------


## UR5LAM

,   .
  " "?

----------


## RT1O

KIO3,    .

73! de RA1OZ

----------


## VA6AM

> !    , ,       ,           ?   ,  !


 :
Set independent VFOs (VFO IND=YES)

----------


## UR5LAM

!    !!!   :Super:   "b set"  .

----------


## UR5LAM

UkrDXContest.

 :
-   ,      .
-       (    ,   -  ).         ()     ,     ,     ""  .  ,     ,           ,     -   ,        .
-     ,  ,    ,     -   ,    ,   VFOa=VFOb,   ,   , ** ,      -    VFO,    .
-     -    .
-    -      ** , DX-     .

 :
-          ,       ,        .
-    CQ    RX ( ,   ),       CQ.

----------


## VA6AM

> UR5LAM
> 
>    CQ    RX ( ,   ),       CQ.
> 
> 
>        3    .             SO2R.       .


 ,            ,   2-  ,   .
     "".

----------


## VA6AM

> ,    3    2 ,      ?    RX    .      Dual band.


         .
      .

   ,     ,   .
. 3   ,     3- .
 SO2R .
     .       .
  ""     .

----------


## VA6AM

> , ,    .      -         ,  .


    .
  ,  .
-  , -      ,         ,       .
 ,   .

----------


## VA6AM

> .....     ,         .


   ,       ()      ,    . 
 ,  .

     , ,      .   :
- ,         .

    ,      SO2R...     .

----------


## US9PA

> ()      ,    .


N6RO     SO2R:     PITCH (  ),    - ,       . ,         PITCH   .     - .  3    MAIN|SUB RX   ,     SUB  (  ).

----------


## VA6AM

> The DSP upgrades can be ordered on line on the Parts and MOd Kits Order page. The part number is  K3DSPUPGD.


    ?
   ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ? 
>    ?


   3    DSP (We started shipping the latest DSP boards, Rev C, approximately May 1st, 2009,     )     ,     , ..  .       70 ,    ,      ,     .

----------


## R9LZ

,   : for those who like both hi-fi SWLing, ESSB and some other areas. 
  ,      ,   ..

----------


## US9PA

> uw8m ():	
> http://n2.nabble.com/K3-Rev-C-DSP-wi....html#a3789876


     .....

,      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!
     300        ,   ():
> May I ask why the LF response improvement was confined to headphones only?

The speaker system has its own amplifier and already has excellent low
frequency response.

The headphones have their own amplifier and had 10 uF output caps, now changed
to 100 uF.
Line out also has its own amplifier and output network. KK7P, 
   ,  ,    N1EU  
http://n1eu.com/K3/k3audiomod.htm 
       RA3BA    UR5LAM,            ..... 
 -:          Hi-Fi  ESSB.   DX-    "-" IMHO !!!!!
     ,         .

----------


## UR0MC

> !
> 
>       3, "" ,   ( )  RESET with default,    ,    ,     , ..  KRX3, KAT3, KPA, .         .      K3/10,   ,  ,    ..     ""  config.    
>  :
> 1.    backup -    K3.
> 2.     3,      () .
> 
> 73!  UN7LZ
> 
> P.S. Ver.03.27, DSP D1 02.25, FL 01.02



        3   .    .

----------


## un7lz

K3_EZ.
3 Utility   .   3    .    .
        , ..    .
  .

 UR0MC, LZ1ZJ.

73! UN7LZ

----------


## UR0MC

:Smile: 

http://tx3a.com/index.php?page=photo&shot=160mReceiving

----------


## un7lz

, ,

  K3   (   SUB-RX)   ERR BP2 (       KBPF3).   FLx FRQ?
        2,1, 1,8, 400  200?    200  -0,91,   ? 
  ?

73!  UN7LZ

----------


## un7lz

> , KBPF3 -    General coverage -    .    ?   ,     ? FLx FRQ -      5  . 0.91 -  .  ,    .  8    .


,   . 
  .

73!  UN7LZ

----------


## UA9SJR

.     2.7  FREQ OFFSET?  -  .    !          ?

----------


## UA9SJR

, !    ,     ,   .   FREQ OFFSET -0.78.

----------


## UA9SJR

,      PSK   PSK D  DATA?    .    ,   .  FSK D   .

----------


## UA9SJR

,      PSK D  ?
  . FSK    ,    EXTFSK 1.05.   PSK D       ?

----------


## US9PA

> ,      PSK D  ?
>   . FSK    ,    EXTFSK 1.05.   PSK D       ?


   ,  .
 Set-up      FSK D, PSK D -,
,    3,   RS232 ->TTL,   ?

----------


## US9PA

> PSK D       ?


 3  PSK D     
    FSK D,      (1)          ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## RA0CS

-   "D"   - 13- -    ,    ""  VFO B  ?

----------


## UA9SJR

N1MM  Logger 32   - MixW FSK ,  MMTTY     ! ,     -EXTFSK    !
       FSK, FSK--      ....(  )

----------


## RA0CS

> TEXT DEC -> VFO A -> ON   0  30


 .       "".

----------


## RA0CS

""?  .  DSP , ,  .  :  ,        .   - ,  -   .        .     BPSK.  :Smile:

----------


## UA9SJR

....  ,    ,     PSK   PSK .  Comm (  )      .

----------


## R9LZ

> ,  ,    .


     .. 
   ...  :Sad:

----------


## RX3M

3   .   (AF-Sub  RF-Sub).  ,   .           ,    ?
73!rx3mb

----------


## RV3GM

,   ?  ,  ?

----------


## RV3GM

,  .  ,   .

----------


## bw_wb

.
    .
  .
   .

----------


## RX3M

> .


  ,  3  .
73!rx3mb

----------


## bw_wb

.
        (  USB ).




> -   .


 .
    .

----------


## bw_wb

> ,     .   ,   , 3     +/-5   +/- 15  . ,      .


 
  +/-5   +/- 15  . ,  -     8O 

       .
. 0 = 0........3
 1= 3.3......15

 3  .
 USB to COM (  5)   TRX  .
     . 100%   .

----------


## ve3kf

,    ,   
http://www.gaw.ru/html.cgi/txt/inter...s232/start.htm
.      -12 ,  .   +12 .

----------


## US9PA

> .


  - - ...

----------


## US9PA

> -3  ,  70 ,      3    160.


  ,   ,  -    .     . ,     ""     .  160    .

----------


## va2wdq

2     3:

-    2  : 5-  500   8- 400 ?   ?

-      3   ( 565  566 )? 

    3    ,       ,   .   -     -  ,   CW  3  ,     II (566)     .   /   1800-2000$   II  $3000    ,   100 ,  (    ), TCXO,        ,       3.

   ""   FT-1000D   .  ,      ,   1000-   .   ,     40-, 80-    .  ",  ".       .   ,   - ", , ",     ..       QSB-  -   !    ""  weak .       .      !     RX3AGD  9L  80-  PRO-3   .         . -,   ....

3          ,   ,  , ""   .   ,     -     . ,      3 -     ?

    -      -  .        .


   ))

73!

----------


## R9LZ

> CW  3





> 3


     -   30  / ,   (3)   ...(?)

----------


## BWW

> 3          ,   ...


,   ,   ""  ?              ,    ,  .             .
    ,    ,    ,         ,     ,   .        ,        :Crying or Very sad:  
 ,  ,     ,  ,     ,  ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3      ,


    ,       3?   cw   35         3.  .



> 3


     , VE3XB.    ,      3.

----------


## va2wdq

> ,  ,     ,  ,     .


     ,     .  ,    . ,     .

))

73!

----------


## UR0MC

> BWW
> 
>  ,  ,     ,  ,     .
> 
> 
>      ,     .  ,    . ,     .
> 
> ))
> 
> 73!


,   . ,  . .         .
     WW SSB  P33W.  1000-  3.
     3  .

----------


## UR0MC

.       TS-950SDX. 3   ...
         :-)  450 . 8-     16 .  400   +2 .  950-    600-700 .   -  ,  950    .     , 950-   :-)

----------


## ve3kf

,    765  756  ,    3,   ,  3    .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?     400  500     3?


400       run,       500 .

----------


## BWW

> ,  !
> 
>      ?     400  500     3?
> 
> 73!


  ,    400 8- ,
        (   ),     ,      5- .

----------


## ua2fm

,

   3,  D5 ( 20  2009 ). 
: K3_Owner's_Man_Rev_D  5_web_res.pdf
 2,95 

  2009   D4      , -    .

,       .   RV9JE.      qrz.ru       email.

, ! 

ua2fm<at>qrz.ru

73  UA2FM/4

----------


## RA0CS

> ,


  :Smile:  http://forum.qrz.ru/thread10669-7.html  #133

----------


## UY9IL

,     3 -KXV3A RX Ant., IF Out and Xverter Interface.
     -   (KXV3_Option_Ins  tallation_Rev_C.pdf)  ,    12    - Figure 12. Routing KXV3 Cable to P86.
P86 ON THE RF BOAR
  11- Figure 9. Mounting KXV3 Board,    ,    ,        ,      IF Out.   ,        .          .  ,       .
!

----------


## UY9IL

> 2 UY9IL
>   .      .  - 86  RF Board,-  J87
>   KXV3.      IF OUT,   KXV3,     J87  
> IF OUT.
> 73!rx3mb


, .       .  ,  J87        IF OUT.

----------


## ve3kf

> (RF)  ,         (AF).      .


  .

----------


## US9PA

> . RTTY  FSK D ,     PSK D  . Sad    MixW    RigExpert Plus.    .  ?


     :
1. ,       PSK D,  ,          ,    "TERMINAL"  K3 Utility,      -,   ,     FSK D.         ,        ...
2.      3  ,   ,      .
3. :     "DATA IN" K3-     PSK D   FSK D   -.

            . ,   .

----------


## .

.
     .
   -, ...
     ,      .
   PSK  K3, ,  ,  .    MIXW,     PowerSDR 3.

,
UT0IW.

----------


## UR6IST

3 00804  10    .  , 
    .      ,    .    .
     .    .

----------


## UN7ZL

> "       " -       , , MixW.


 ,    -> CAT/PTT->
  CAT   KENWOOD,        K2  K3

----------


## US9PA

> Q6 2N7002, Q3 2N3906   K3 LPA
>    ,  .


   .   LPA  ,     P-I-N        /. 
    .    Q3  Q7.

----------


## US9PA

> ?


     ,  -            -84,    ... 
 :Crazy: 
  100-,   - 10- .

----------


## UR6IST

.      30,   
  .   .

----------


## UA9KZ

> .      30,   
> 
>   .   .


  K3   .

----------


## LZ1ZJ

> K3   .


      !!!  :Laughing:  
         !  :Very Happy:

----------


## UR6IST

D25   .
  ,  ,    .
   .
    !

----------


## ve3kf

> .    ,  
>  1 .


     ,         .

----------


## RW3LB

?

----------


## R6KA

.
     3   N1MM,   CW REV -      Esc.      CW REV ( ),         ,   "".    ?
 Win-test   .
UU6JJ

----------


## R6KA

> CW REV       ?


 ?

 config>configure ports...>other   "" " Use reverse CW",     banbmap-        CW REV.  ""  -    CW.

----------


## Valek

,  ,      ?      2.78

----------


## LZ1VB

.     .   ,  !

----------


## Valek

,,   ,  ,  .  ,  3.68   ,   DSP,NR,NB  AGC .  !

----------


## LZ1ZJ

...! !!!!
 3,  FLEX 5000!!!!!
    !
  .
  73...   /73!

----------


## ve3kf

2010 !




> !!!!!!!
>       160 -200   7 !
> 3 !!!!


3 ,    .    ARRL 160     .       3,     1,8  3,5.     765.

----------


## R6KA

> CW REV  ALT.


,   CW REV    Esc -     .  -    3  -  ?

----------


## UR0MC

> Slav
> 
>     !
> 
> 
>  ,    5000 MP!


 ,      7800.:  2000 . ...    , 5000.      .     .[mod:032af19630="RU9C  A"]![/mod:032af19630]

----------


## VA6AM

> UA9KZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Slav
> 
> ...


 
 5000-    ,     ,  3.
    .
   !

----------


## VA6AM

> 5000-    ,          3.       ?


  3   3500-4000,  5000-   5000,   .
        .
   7000-8000...       :Very Happy:

----------


## UY9IL

> -3,          ,    .       ,  4     ,    .     .
>     !
> 73!


 ,  .          3.  ,            .        .     .
     ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 3   3500-4000,


  .     2619,   ,      .

----------


## va2wdq

> ,       ....    775DX2,    .   FT DX 5000  ICOM 7600....


.    ,    SO2R Yaesu FT1K Mark 5  K3.   40,    5,  -  3,  2   160   CW. 3  ,      .   3      .   -      "".      ""   -  .    .   . 3,     ,   ,         .     .  5    IC-746,   ,     .      . ))) ,  ,      (2000  450),   ,     ,  3-      "" .       ,      1000     DSP Yaesu    .

  3        .  ""      599 + 30 dB.            NB.

    3,      . 100  -    ,    .      250 .  - 500 ,  "" Shift-o.    CQ         .   ,        . ,   -          .    ,  .         "" -     .

 3        "  "   .  -   ,    .

          160,    .        ,   3  )) ,    -       ,       ,   - .

,       ,    3 -  "".  ,  3  ,   .    5000.     ,   3, -        .   ,  3  overpriced (),        .       IC-9100.

    3    )))      . 3 -   ,     ""  . 


    !      !

73!

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ,      7800.:  2000 . ...


    ?      .

----------


## UY9IL

> Yuriy.N
> 
>      ?
> 
> 
>       ,   ,   .    -  ,    .       ,       ....    775DX2,    .   FT DX 5000  ICOM 7600......
>  -3         ?
> 73!


  143,  ,     Paragon 585,   ,     " "    400       160 .  ! CW QSK -!    CW -0,5Hz.  ,     ,  ,  ,    2.4 .
  3,        RX   ,            .       .  3- .   ,    ,     ,   .    ,   ,    3,- .  ,   2000, 7563,    7,      ,   3....        ,    3.            .        3  ,  -      ,   ,      .    ,   . 
   !           !!!

----------


## LZ1VB

,     .     FT5000   .         3.       .    ,    ,  FT5000  30 - 50 %  3.   -  ,   .  - ,     ,          .      -     .   FT5000         ,           .     (   1000),      .          .     ,  ,            .    ,     ,     ...

----------


## .

.
 2.78   NR  W,   3.68.   . ..      ,      ,  .     (  ),     .   
   ,    ?

----------


## RA0CS

> ...      NB ? ..   ,     NB,   .


 : http://87.225.43.62/ELECRAFT/Elecraf...K3%20FIRMWARE/
  ""   firmware.   -    .

----------


## .

*LZ1VB*) * 1960*

  ,  NR (NB     ).
   F5-F8   ,  F1-F4 .    NR  CW,    TS-2000   .

73! .

----------


## ve3kf

.  ,  ,  3,      S9+60         4     700 .         FT-1000D   756 Pro3.    .

----------


## UY9IL

> .  ,  ,  3,      S9+60         4     700 .         FT-1000D   756 Pro3.    .


   ?     700   ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ?     700   ?


       250          9+60   700   .  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 250  400


           .   DSP  .

----------


## R6KA

> .


       .      ,   250    DSP  400,   500  DSP 800.       .       ,               DSP.
.
73! .

----------


## R6KA

> - .     .


    DSP     -

----------


## Valek

> , .3      12 .   -      99.99  ()ATU and TUNE   ,  .    KXV3.     ...    :KPA-PAio ON(  NOR       ),PWR set-NOR,TX ALC-on,TX gen-LP(   ,   :Set TX ALC to OFF).  ... - ?
>  ,    BYP.       . ...


....  -  - ?

----------


## Valek

,  ,  3 TXGn-HP        ,    TxGN-LP,       TxGn-HP

----------


## US9PA

> , .3      12 .   -


  80 
    TX GN
      ,    :
        Pr80      n    ( n --    )
        TxGN    HP
    " Pr80 " -     "PRE"
     .
        ,
   KPA3...
 !

----------


## UR6IST

.       
 3.

----------


## .

> : http://87.225.43.62/ELECRAFT/Elecraf...K3%20FIRMWARE/ 
>  ""   firmware.   -    .


  .
    ?
     NR.
 3.30   LZ1VB ?

----------


## UY9IL

> 1960
> 
>  : http://87.225.43.62/ELECRAFT/Elecraf...K3%20FIRMWARE/ 
>  ""   firmware.   -    .
> 
> 
>   .
>     ?
>      NR.
>  3.30   LZ1VB ?


  2.78  3.10

----------


## ur5mid

.

----------


## ur5mid

?

----------


## UR0MC

> .       
>  3.


uu5jz(gaw)mail.ru

----------


## RZ3DPK

> .   .     ,        .  ,  ,  ...


       k3fw3r30  k3fw3r41
C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\   \K3\k3fw3r30
      v.3.30     ,    
C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\   \K3\ v.3.30  \k3fw3r30
         k3fw3r30   3.30   k3fw3r41    3.41

----------


## ur5mid

,        .    E:\Update K3\    .             .     UT0IW,          .
        ,    2.31  3.68,  -

----------


## .

NR   3.14  3.68 (3.30    3.68 ).
 3.14 NR        .
 3.68 NR       . 
    NR   3.14 ,      ,  -   ( ).

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,   ,   ,   ...   ,   13.8  ,      12.7-13.8.


,       100. SM2EKM       TX IMD.    3    15        :
My findings are be sure to run as high voltage to K3 as possible. Per the manual 15V is the stipulated maximum, run K3 at 14.9V and
make sure you have no voltage drop in the cable between K3 and PS. This will give you the best TX performance in respect to IMD. 
/ Jim SM2EKM

----------

-     -    .     .      -       -    .    -  .

----------


## UY9IL

. ,      .     ?

----------


## UY9IL

> .
> -  ,    .


      .   ,  .

----------


## UA9CLB

!
   K3.
   ,  ,   - "",      .
    (ua9cdc, ua9cdv, rv9ctd, ua9clb)    ,   K3   KEY    50% (),          PHONES. ,       ,      8 !!!!!      (  - ,  - ).        ( 8 ),    20-25 wpm     ,    30-40 wpm  .   40 wpm    !
       .    .
-    ?
 , ,   ?
73!
Vadim, UA9CLB
P.S.  ,        ,   .

----------


## US9PA

> :
> http://www.zerobeat.net/mediawiki/in...R-SM_Version_7
> _________________
> 73!


,  -    .     
      ...IMHO

----------


## UA9CLB

CW  -3.

 UA9CDC  US9PA.

 (cdc)        TX DLY.      .    TX DLY   8      ,  ,       (   OK). 
      TX DLY 8( )       -3,    (PTT TURN ON DELAY)  .  
 ,    !

73!
Vadim, UA9CLB
P.S.       TX DLY   20 .

----------


## US9PA

> LP-PAN.
>    :PowerSDR-IF v1.19.02, Logger32  N1MM(   Smile ), CW Skimmer.       .


       2008 -  2009           , 
QS1R + Skimmer Server = Local Cluster        7      ,    ....

PS LP-PAN'   -    .    SDR-1000 (    )   .

----------


## UR5LAM

""    N1EU  QRP- " ".
   -      (     ).
 RF-Gain,   ,   qrp- -   1-2 , ..   3 " ".
       " ".

----------


## ua2fm

, 

,     .       e-mail,   .

        2009    3 (D5).

73  UA2FM/4

----------


## US9PA

> 5  $510.00 ,   .


This listing (390155913996) has been removed, or this item is not available.

    *
      Please check that you've entered the correct item number
    *
      Listings that have ended 90 or more days ago will not be available for viewing.




-    ,        :Super:

----------


## US9PA

> ,     .


    , !

      "Buy it now"    800      :Crazy:

----------


## bw_wb

-    (YAESU FT-2000D)   .
    .

            .

----------


## BWW

> - .


  LIN OUT

----------


## RW3LB

Digi    Line In   .

----------


## ES4RZ

0,5   ,     (,    -3).

----------


## ES4RD

> . ""   MixW


,      ,   ,    .     .

----------


## ES4RD

, , -   WPX RTTY.

----------


## US9PA

!
   R131   QRZ.ru  FT-450:
http://forum.qrz.ru/thread14947-90.html  msg#1337... (p.90 up...)
    -     ?

----------


## BWW

> -


  ...

----------


## RW3LB

,  3     ?       ,    , 0,4-0,8  1,4-2,2    5- .

----------


## RW3LB

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread14947-90.html

----------


## Valek

...    -     ?
...    ...?

----------


## ua2fm

3 (  D6  18  2009 ).      ua2fm<at>qrz.ru.

,       :     3 ( D4  11  2009 .)
   3 ( C9, 18  2009 ) 
    K3 ( H, 16  2009 )

73  UA2FM/4

----------


## LZ1VB

> !!!
>     ..      ...  .
>            R131  ......  !!!!


     - "...    ."  :Smile: 
    .     - ON4UN, W8JI, UR0MC, K5ZD   ,  ,        :Smile: .

----------


## Radiostock

,         ..  "       ".    DSP    ,     DSP (   )    ,      S-meter.

   LZ1VB     UR0MC   ,    ,  ,      .

----------


## Radiostock

> 300 ?
> 
>            .         ,    ,   .   ,           .  ,       .


     DSP  K3?

 ,    160   160-200 .. ?

  ,   , ?    ?         ,       :Smile: 

[mod:fe78d08cbb="RA9L  Z"]  ?   ?
. 3.3.11. . .[/mod:fe78d08cbb]

----------


## Radiostock

> Radiostock
> 
>      DSP  K3?
> 
> 
>   DSP     .
> 
> 
>    .     ,   .


,     ,  LZ1VB    W8JI?!    ,    :Smile:  ..   ,      :Smile:

----------


## UY9IL

[quote="Radiostock"]     ,         ..  "       ".    DSP    ,     DSP (   )    ,      S-meter.


  ,  ,  160.     S-  59+15  +25,     150,  S-  55 - 56.    450    400 .   .         2.8 . ,  59+15  57-58. .  ,      , ...       .
 ,  , ,       .    ,  1500   :Very Happy: ,     ,      ?

----------

! 
 -   ? 
    Windows 7 ,  PowerSDR-IF Stage v1.19.0.2   ""  3    LP-Pan.           .      . -           .     "Fatal error -     ."       -  (),  -   ,  -   .        ,   -   .   1.19.0.1  1.19.3.4 -   .    0.92.      ? 

 RW6HX

----------


## Radiostock

> Yuriy.N
> 
>   ,  ,  160.     S-  59+15  +25,     150,  S-  55 - 56.    450    400 .   .         2.8 . ,  59+15  57-58. .
> 
> 
>  .     . ""       .      .


 ,        ..   ,     DSP        "" .

----------


## Radiostock

> ,  ,  160.     S-  59+15  +25,     150,  S-  55 - 56.    450    400 .   .         2.8 . ,  59+15  57-58. .  ,      , ...       .
>  ,  , ,       .    ,  1500  ,     ,      ?


 ,     -    :Smile: 

 -   160 (   2.7),  59.   DSP  4  150,  S-meter 57.    ,     2.7  59,      150,     ...   S-meter  - 57... -       :Smile:         ..

----------


## Radiostock

> Radiostock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  UR4IX
> 
> ...


,      50  100 ,        .

----------


## UY9IL

> Yuriy.N
> 
>   ,  ,  160.     S-  59+15  +25,     150,  S-  55 - 56.    450    400 .   .         2.8 . ,  59+15  57-58. .  ,      , ...       .
>  ,  , ,       .    ,  1500  ,     ,      ?
> 
> 
>  ,     -   
> 
>  -   160 (   2.7),  59.   DSP  4  150,  S-meter 57.    ,     2.7  59,      150,     ...   S-meter  - 57... -              ..


  ,   .             DSP,     .   ,     ,      ,    .     ,      ,  . 
  ,    ,  ...  :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*sov1178*



> (   ,    ,        ,        ).      ...


 ,    ?    ?                 ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,    ?    ?                 ?


       ,     Icom  ,   3    ,     . 

        (      ).        -       ,    ,     -     ??? 

       HP Journal -                    ,         -    . 

      ,      ,        ,     PLS ...                 >90..100     -       : "...    ",      :Very Happy:  

        3            :Crazy:   :Rolling Eyes:         - ,                 -    -    ,      :Wink:

----------


## VA6AM

> ""       -3,        !                          !


     ..... ,     :Very Happy:

----------


## Radiostock

[quote="sov1178"]

<         :Rolling Eyes:  ?    ,            (       :Super:  ),      ...         ** (        :Wink:  ),        .>

    .     ?!  :Smile:          .




> 5. DSP      .


         ,   DSP        (    ).

<       ...>

  .     ,       .     ,          .

<         -            ..     ....>
      .             .     .

<    3 ()  .      (   3   DSP,      )...>

      2.7. DSP, ,    . 




> 11.    ATT 10dB.


<     :Smile: >

     .       .

<      -  ,  ,   (     ,      ).>

    .  ,   K3    "",     ..   ,       :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> . .


     DSP - ,        DSP,     ,   .   ?

----------


## RA4RT

> ,       3-5   ?        ,  ,         ,   /  .


!   ,        .  3     .    469,  ,       ,     :Very Happy:       -   :Laughing:  
   3  ,    ...

----------


## RK1AT

> ON4UN   ,     ...


*    ,    ,    ,     !*

----------


## Radiostock

to SOV1178

,  :       ,    . , ,       ?  :Smile: 

,         DSP , -      ,    :   ,   2.7.   ,   .       ,     ,      .   1 ,  2     500  ,   ,    S-meter 9+30.     150     1 .  .     .

,   ...   ,                -80..90.      ; -    ?     ,      RF board?    SPI     ?    SPI,       I2C?    ,                 MDS -136dbm ? 

    :   ,   - "" ..       100    80..100,  ,      .

, ,      ,    -     .

----------


## Radiostock

Garry (support@elecraft.co  m):

..the DSP is comming after HW AGC and DSP AGC..

  ,       Manual notch.

----------


## Radiostock

> Radiostock
> 
>     dig agc      DSP .
> 
> 
>   ,  ...  .  
>  ,     ,      .
>  ,  ,    ..


    , .    .
  3    :Smile: 

     ?    ?

          .  ,  ,    (    :Smile:  )

----------


## UT4LW

> ?    ?


  S-    500 ,    ?

----------


## UT4LW

> 2 . 9+30.


 8O 
   - .  :  :  
...  ,  "  3".   -   ?    ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> S-    500 ,    ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>     2 . 9+30.


     ???    S     **  .    ...         S-.     S     (       ).

----------


## Radiostock

,      DSP filters  Manual Notch (   ).       :Smile:

----------


## Radiostock

to SOV1178

    ,   :

      -   :Smile:     ...   ...  .   ?  :Smile: 

,  -       .  50      .

 -  .

    "" ...      -   :Smile:

----------


## Radiostock

HW AGC  -   9+20. -  9+10     :Smile:

----------


## UR3IQO

*Radiostock*
...  .  ,  ,      ,     :Wink:  (            100    50  :Crazy:   :Super:  )...

----------


## VA6AM

> 3          .       ,     DSP ...    ,       ,        . 73!


  ,    
  -  ,    ,   ,     ,        .
  Elecraft    .

     .
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Radiostock

> Radiostock
> 
>      3          .       ,     DSP ...    ,       ,        . 73!
> 
> 
>   ,    
>   -  ,    ,   ,     ,        .
>   Elecraft    .
> 
>      .


, , ,        ,     ,    ..  .     ,  ,         .   ,        ,   .  ,   ,      .

   -    SOV1178.

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   ,    
> 
> 
>     . -  2    .   FT-DX5000 -      ,      ,  ,  -   .
> 
> ,  - .   3 -   ))))  ,   ?


.
 5000-,    ,  .
  3   .
    ,    3   .

----------


## VA6AM

> , , ,        ,     ,    ..  .     ,  ,         .   ,        ,   .  ,   ,      .


.
   ,     ,   , .    . 
    .
   ,             :Very Happy:  

    .     .....   .

----------


## Radiostock

to LZ

,   ,     :Smile:  

  RU3ANQ   :Smile:  

,        (SOV11..     ). ,     .    22 -    ,           .        .

----------


## KARRA

To LZ / 
    ...    ...              !!-       !!
        !!  
       99 %     ..
       3     
     .

----------


## R9LZ

> ...


   .  ..



> ,       ,    .


,   ..   ,     .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,    -     500 -  S9 ,  S9+30...40.      ( ).       30...40  .         (        ).    ,     .     ,  ...


  . 
 . 3  ( 2,8),    Fast.
      .,      DSP-  200.
   K1ON  40-. 
    s5...s7.
  s9+20.
    -   V.
   DSP- 2,8<->200.

----------


## R9LZ

> s5...s7.
>   s9+20.


      3!
     ,   ,  ,     ...   :Smile:

----------


## UR3IQO

> SDR-5000,


      -        -  s5  s9+20  44...

----------


## R9LZ

> 


 , 44    ,         ,    100%..
   " -"  200,     +50,      .  .

----------


## LZ1VB

> 44  () ?  !  
>       100 ?


DSP  3    75 dB.    DSP .    75 dB (    -130 dBm  -55 dBm)       .    25-30 dB        :Smile: . ,    100 dB   .

----------


## LZ1VB

> *Radiostock*....


  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  ,    . ,   ,   ,  .         ,      cliftonlaboratories. ,         .

----------


## UR0MC

-5000  3:

http://hfdx.at.ua/news/ftdx_5000_pro...010-03-22-1770

----------


## SQL

> -5000  3:
> 
> http://hfdx.at.ua/news/ftdx_5000_pro...010-03-22-1770



   ,        5000    !      !  :Very Happy:

----------


## KARRA

,        5000    !      ! 
-------------------------------
  ...       ....
-    ...

----------


## KARRA

> KARRA
> 
>    ,        5000    !      ! 
> -------------------------------
>   ...       ....
> -    ...
> 
> 
> ,      3


        4  ....           3!!   3        !!

----------


## KARRA

> KARRA
> 
>         4  ....           3!!   3        !!
> 
> 
>      ?     3-      ,    ,          
>    ""   5000-, 3


                !!!
 R131   !         !!!-     !               70-76  ..                  ?              !!

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  ,


  . 
  ,       UR8LV,     Russian DX . 
   - 3    , ,   3 "".

----------


## UR0MC

.  3,     ...    ,     ...  :Laughing:

----------


## KARRA

> .  3,     ...    ,     ...


   ...    - .-   !...      ...3   ...  .............      .!!

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...     .  .


        ,      .       ,       :Smile:

----------


## bhope

K3                   ,       weekend,      .    .    -      .    WRTC   ,      25  50 %    K3.         .            -   ,  .      4500      .       ....     .  ,   -     3 -  ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

(     3   ,      160  80,          ,        ):


 3-    -       . 
ICOM-756 PRO III  ,   K3-     
 .     ,    ,
   400  ,     
.

----------

> :


, ... 
 -  ?..
  ?..,      ?...,    ?
     ?..     -  ?
     HAM'?
     .
   ,       .
,    -   !

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,        5000    !





> -   ...





> ,


,    .   :Very Happy:  
    ,  YEASU           - $500...600,       YO3GJC.
   5000-   .  ?  - .   :Laughing:

----------

> ""  YAESU


 ,          ,   3. ,     ,     "". 
,   (      - 1958 - 1959)          . 
" "   -      QRM.   , ,     ?..  
YEASU       .   !
 -     3  -    ?

----------


## UR0MC

> -   ,   .
>  (, , )       .


            .         3,  5000         ""            :Smile:

----------

> "   -      QRM





> ,


          ,      DX    .
  3       .
                 .       ,       ,        IC-7800,    FT-450.

----------


## RW3PS

**
 ,     ,    .     , , "  "   .  ,  ...,   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> " "   .


8O ,    ?     .   :Very Happy:  
     ,   ,   ,         ,     ,        .       ,  ,      ,     ,        .    -   . 


> ""  YAESU   .


    .


> ,  ?


  "" .   .

----------


## RW3PS

**
        ,    .     ,    ,   ,    ,    .    ,    . :wink:

----------


## UR0MC

> 3 -    .        .   -   .


100% .
    ,        140  -  :Smile:

----------


## Belav

> ,    (       " " Smile )


   -  ..  :Very Happy:  
     3,  ,  "Dialog",   -,      -   .     .

----------


## admin

,   - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD8QNVkIirc

----------


## admin

*RA0JV*

,      ,      IE,  -    ,      K3.

----------


## UR5LAM

SDR-IF-Stage.
 !

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?


  ?

, ,  PowerSDR-IF-Stage,     LP-Bridge,     PSDR-IF:




> I have posted the updated LP-PAN Installation and Operation Manual,
> LP-Bridge v0.9980 update and updated LP-PAN web page. Links are...
> 
> http://www.telepostinc.com/PSDR119/L..._Op_Manual.pdf
> http://www.telepostinc.com/LPB.html
> http://www.telepostinc.com/LP-PAN.html
> 
> 73,
> Larry N8LP

----------


## UR5LAM

(BIAS) ?

----------


## un7lz

> (BIAS) ?


 BIAS,     "H"  "L" -   ,   ( ).  BIAS ,     -    .
    , ..   "HI CUR" ( 11,8 ),   12,9  -  . 
  SSB     3    . -     , : ?    ?

----------


## UR0MC

3?

----------


## ve3kf

> 


  :Smile:

----------


## US9PA

To RA9LZ   :
   100- !

----------


## US9PA

> -    -  .


 



> * ,     * .


 ,      , ,    ....

----------


## LZ1VB

> -0,7      . ,          .     ?  ""  ? -     ?


   - 2,7  2,8?

----------


## R9LZ

OFF



> To RA9LZ   :


 !
 ..  :Smile: 
    ,    ..

----------


## un7lz

> un7lz
> 
> -   ESSB   ?
> 
> 
> -    ?
> -     - ,   - !
>  ESSB  3 ,  ,      4- ,   AKG.    -  ,  5-10      ...     ?


..     ,     ...   :Embarassed:  
     .       ESSB  ?    ,   6      ( ).  ,      , ,  1   ,    . ,     .

73!

----------


## US9PA

> ,  -   FLxFRQ  FL1=2,7  FL2=2,1  SSB? ,  "",    ?


       ,   ,   5-   ,       ,     FLxFRQ.      "".                  -          (). 5- -  ,   .
 : ESSB    -    -, -, -  ,          . ,      :Laughing:  
  2.7 -   ...
  , UR5LAM      :Sad:

----------


## un7lz

> *un7lz*
>         ,      "" .           -      .  8--    .


  "",    ,      .      FL2=2,1  (8-),    =0.  " "    , ..   CW.  ,      8-,    2,7 - ,       5-.       ...   :Laughing:

----------


## UY9IL

K3 Utility (Windows Version 1.3.4.3)   April 3, 2010

----------


## R9LZ

!

----------


## R6KA

> RA9LZ c ͨ       3 
> 
>     !


!  :Very Happy:

----------


## admin

3,       ,        ,   ,       ...        ,          ,      , ,             .       /    . 

,    :Smile: .

----------


## US9PA

> ,     , ,             .


    ,      , UR0MC   3 ,   3       ...               -    :Super:

----------


## US9PA

> ,  ,   .


      ,        ,        , ,  40 .   ,  FT-9000 -  . 3  ....  :Crazy:

----------


## US9PA

> ,     ..
> http://www.webalice.it/romano.cartoceti/article_8.htm
>   -,  9000-,  ..


,  -     RW6HX,     FT-9000  ,     2  3?     -   ,  - ""   3   ?  -, RW6HX , ,    9000-   . 


> V3 + LP-PAN,       ,


-   PowerSDR c LP-PAN,                      SDR-.

----------


## ve3kf

3.      ssb ,   .   ,     Ontario QSO Party   .  QSO  ER4DX  7,170   ,       .      ,      .     ,        ,    70-100 ,     .    ? 
   :
  ssb 5-   2,7 ,     0,82.       FLx FRQ  .
        ssb?
.

----------


## R9LZ

> IC-7800  FT-9000  ,            .


  ,  .    RW6HX,         9000-,            3.

----------


## RK4FB

*RA9LZ* ,     -3   ... ...           *AnVas*:: 



> ,  . ...        FT-9000, FT-2000, Orion II, K3     -,         ON/OFF - F/S.  -


   FT-950, FT-2000      ...            ...  ICOM,     IC-7800/7700    ,  IC-756PROIII    delay.           -         -  - ,  -   .       ICOM -  90%          :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

.  400    16     800 .   Icom-756   .     ,   Florida QSO Party. :wink:

----------


## RK4FB

> .     ICOMa          ,


     -         :Very Happy:  ,          -3,   ,   -     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

> RK4FB ():
>     IC-7800  FT-9000  ,            .
> 
>   ,  .    RW6HX,         9000-,            3. 
> _________________
> .


     !        2,     "".    3 -    " "!!!
-       ,  "  "       ?!
     ,   SSB     9000-   .   FT DX9000D (..   " "),       ,    -  (    ),             .
  ,    , 3  , 2 .       9000-,      3.       -  ,      .  9000-,       ,  ...

RW6HX

P.S.  -          IARU    -  RG6G

----------


## ES4RD

QRZ.RU   3   ,  :
1.    (     ),    .
2.    " ",   756, 7600, 7700, 2000  .. ,       .
3.        .
4.      ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

> !        2,     "".    3 -    " "!!!
> -       ,  "  "       ?!
>      ,   SSB     9000-   . 
> ...
> P.S.  -          IARU    -  RG6G


      ,    ,       _"  9000-   "_,            9000- _"  "       ?!"_ 

      K-2/K-3   upconversion  -    ,        -   .

         6   ,  6       .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## US9PA

> .    LPpan,,      Smile  3   20  Smile


        FSK    Dual PB     20      20  -  !      ?  :Super:

----------


## RA0CS

> ...       cw.       ...


 .     .  "  " -    .    -    :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

:    3.79     .   .

----------


## RA0CS

> ,   .   3


.     "   "  W   SSB,      CW -     SSB - ""   CW  .

----------


## RA0CS

:   3.79 "    CW  " - -,   SSB.

----------


## RA0CS

CW  .   SSB -  .  "",   CW -  "" . -:    CW -  .

----------


## R9LZ

> CW -


  ..

----------


## RA0CS

> 


  .     ( )   CW -   .     "" ?

----------


## US9PA

> ,          ssb   ?     .


    ?     .  ,        SSB     ,   SSB              ,   3    CONFIG: CW WGHT,   "1".      "SSB+CW"  
"SSB-CW".   .         SSB      SSB.       ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## US9PA

> ,     Very Happy


         . CONFIG: 2 TONE  ON     .     .

----------

> .  -


-     CW-SSB  ""    - ?
,   ,   "" ,      :  :

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
>       :-)
> 
> 
>  !        ,  ,              ...             -    - .


,  ,        .  ,   .  ,  .   ?
 :Smile: 

7800 , 1000-5  2000-.,  756    .7700    ,          :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> 7800 , 1000-5  2000-.,  756    .7700    ,


      ... ...  RT4F   FT1000,    3   MarkV -  ...          -3   FT-2000 - ,          .  , ,    -3,   ,        -   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
  ,       ...  , . 8O

: 
 5 +2 5 + : +IC756ProIII

----------


## RK4FB

> ,         .        .         .


   -          :wink:

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
> ,         .        .         .
> 
> 
>    -          :wink:


 ,     ,     ?

     -:         ,      ,   . ?  :Smile:

----------


## RA4RT

?   3  ,  7800,    7700 ,  ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## US9PA

> ?   3 ,  7800,    7700 ,  ? Very Happy


     "       "

----------


## R9LZ

> ( )   CW -   .


    .
  .

----------


## UR0MC

> *UR0MC*
> , ,   ,


.       :Smile:   RW4PKD     7700     :Smile:

----------


## RA4RT

> RW4PKD     7700


  :Very Happy:    .       ,         :Laughing:      ,        .       4 ?  :Very Happy:   10  ,  ,    .   :Laughing:

----------


## UR0MC

3,     -  .         5 ,      ,  ,  .    .

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> RK4FB
> 
> *UR0MC*
> , ,   ,               
> 
> 
> .        RW4PKD     7700


!    !    100%,        ,        ,  ,   ,     ,     .
     , -3, -2, 781, 1000,    ""  3,      ""      ,         3-5,  -3  -2 ""   .
  ,   ,      ,  160    -  1       :Wink: )

----------


## UR0MC

> -     2.          2-3      .   BA-71,       ... -    .


  N8S  2-     ,  .  ,  .    2    .

----------


## Valek

to Stan:     -,  .      <>(    ).

----------


## RA0CS

> , -   .  ,   -   ,


 ...  :Smile:   -  -   :Smile:     ,      -   .      .  :Wink:

----------


## RX3APM Sergey

> RX3APM
> 
>  Sergey     , -3, -2, 781, 1000,    ""  3,      ""      ,         3-5,  -3  -2 ""   .
> 
> 
> -     2.          2-3      .   BA-71,       ... -    .


,   ,  RV3BA, UA4LU, RK3FA, RA4LW, RA3SI, RU4HP,         160    .
-2     ,  -3.
  -2   UA9XC.   ,     :Wink: )

----------


## LZ1VB

> -   .    -?        .


     qrz.ru   , , , rs232 , .   .     ,       ,  .    3 .   -  .

 N 516  2 ,      8 .  - 0.

----------

...   ,    TR4W     (  ,   Helvetia). -  -   .       2   ... .

----------


## RV9CX

> 3  .


  .  ,    -,          :Crazy:

----------


## R9LZ

> 


,     ..

----------


## Belav

> 3


   ,  ?
 ,  ?
R131   : "    10 70..80.       ".   ,  ,   DSP, ,        ,    ... 
  ,      -         ...  :Laughing:  
  ,   -    3,   FT-450!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Belav

> R131  - FT-817.


    .. -      3.     817-.

,  :    UT7UV   373 http://forum.qrz.ru/thread26493-25.html      .     :  :  
         ...      !

----------


## ut7uv

> UT7UV   373 http://forum.qrz.ru/thread26493-25.html      .  
>          ...      !


 !
,   !        ,    ,    (    ,    US7UX)     3D2     IC-7000,  3     :Very Happy:   ,      3            ,        :Super:       , 3   ,         :Very Happy:      ,  PACIFIC ODYSSEY 2010  !
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

to LZ1VB:
   ,      :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:        .    -      .   3    - ,   ,     ()              .   3    ,      ""  ,          ,        http://ut7uv.ham.net.ua/?set=gallery...&pg=1&pict=144
     ,   3  ""       GSM   GPRS.

----------


## LZ1VB

*UT7UV*
,  .        .   "      3  -  ,        ".

  -        50  .    ,  , , .          -  12    2    ,   3   2     ?      .

  -   ,        .  ,      . 

       ,         -   ,  ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3    - ,   ,     ()              .   3    ,


      ,       , .       .   3     ,           -        -  3  .      . 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## ut7uv

> ! 
>  ,    ,   .


  :Very Happy:  




> ,  .        .


  :Very Happy:         - -     :Smile:  
P.S.    -5000   3    ,         ,          :Sad:

----------


## ut7uv

> -5000   3


  :Very Happy:  
    ,  3     :Crazy:

----------


## UR0MC

> -5000   3    
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
>     ,  3


  ,   ,100   1   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> .


      .    , ,  3 -   .

----------


## .

> ...    LPpan,,        3   20


    ...  :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> FT-5000  ,    ,,


          6 .      ,    ,   ,   ,           .       :Very Happy:        .         :Laughing:

----------


## VA6AM

> ...     FT-5000  ,    ,,- 
> 
> 
> ,   2,   4,   6 .      ,    -  .  200 PA, 220 , 100   20  -      .


  ,   3     ....  10 ,   
  13.5  20
     4

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   ,   3     ....  10 ,   
>   13.5  20
>      4 
> 
> 
> 10    ,     .     - ,   :-)


   5000-  ,     .
   ,  .

----------


## ut7uv

(50 ),     7800/7700  .     .      ,    3,    ( 7800     3), , , -  ,   ..

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   3     ....  10


     Ic765   20  .   .      (  3) - , .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3   ?


  DM-330MV  Alinco.    ,  1.5-2   ,   10 .
  ,   .   ,         .

----------


## ut7uv

> ,       .     ,    .


      ( )              "  " .           . , -.
      , ,    .. ,           ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,     ,   ?             .


 .    (),   ,      ? 3     ,     ,       .

----------


## R9LZ

> , ,


   3  ..,  TS-450,     6 ,     - , -         ,   . ,  3  .     ,  ,     100,     100 ...



> ,


 ,  ? ()
  FT-9000 . 
    -       ..   :  :

----------


## US9PA

, !
  UR4MWC   SSB       ...
http://video.mail.ru/mail/ur0mc/1/2.html
 -  UR0MC    .     ,          ...
 !

----------

> -


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 (UN7LG    ...)  ! !
     -  - ,        ().   , ,        !
                     .       ?
    ,    ,    ,   ...
,    ...
  -      !

----------


## HFuser

> 


  ,   -.

----------


## R9LZ

> ... FT-5000


  "" ,  $7000   ,   ""..



> -


 !     .
    - !

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>      ... FT-5000
> 
> 
>   "" ,  $7000   ,   ""..


      ARRL  
 7000,  5500
   3 =1500 
  200 ,       ""  :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> 200 ,       ""


 ,  200   -   .   100  200  ,      .  -      ,  2- 35.      .       ,     ,      -  50-60  .       60  48 ,  200 .   ,     ..

----------


## ve3kf

> ,  .


,  ,   3,5    ,  -  1,8 .        .   ,     ..  ( 1:54  2:03).            :Smile:       .     ,      ,   .      ,   .         .

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
>   ,  .
> 
> 
> ,  ,   3,5    ,  -  1,8 .        .   ,     ..  .                 .     ,      ,   .      ,   .         .


,        .      ,   .

   ,   .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,        .      ,   .


     ?           ,     .      ,   ,        .      ,   .   -   , , .    ..

----------

,        .     300   $170...
     -   $6300.  Universal Radio  6100  Hamcity...     3   ...
  .
 ,       :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> ,


 , .     -         .         ,         .

----------


## ve3kf

> OK1RR    G3TXF      "  ".    15 .


 ,  .      ?

----------


## US9PA

> ,  .      ?


http://www.ok1rr.com/print.php?plugin:content.133
 ,       . , ,   - . ... G3TXF  G3SXW?    -.

----------


## UR0MC

> ?  3     "TX GATE",                   .            NC - noise canceling.     .         OK1RR    G3TXF      "  ".    15 .               KDVR c  ,       . , !


     ,  .     " "- ,     VOX.     ,     .
   ,      :Smile:

----------


## US9PA

> " "- ,     VOX.


   3  SSB    - -,        SSB - .  (  )   TX GATE :
 TEST. CONFIG: TX GATE;  .  XMIT    TX GATE   ""  .       ,     Ѩ.   HEIL    TX GATE 22.

----------


## ve3kf

http://www.astrocom-electronics.com/
  .

----------


## LZ1VB

?   ,    .     UR5EQF   .       3,  3 EZ .   http://www.elecraft.com/k2_remote.htm

----------


## LZ1VB

3   .     UR5EQF   TS....   ,       " "      .

----------


## UA9SJR

,   UR5EQF . ,        -,    CW  RTTY FSK,   40  15     21080-,   .      -          ! ,        ,      .

----------


## UR0MC

!  :Super:

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,   UR5EQF . ,        -,    CW  RTTY FSK,   40  15     21080-,   .      -          ! ,        ,      .


 , UR5EQF   Omni Rig. A Omni Rig  3. ,       .    UR5EQF      -    .

----------

> UR5EQF,         3


    3!    COM(  )  KUSB-  USB(  ).""-   -     3 ,  ,      ., , .     UR5EQFlog,  -TR4W.  :!:  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> -          ?   !


   ,       3,      - .      SO2R,        .
  !   :!:

----------


## UA9SJR

-  ,   -,  - !  :Laughing:

----------


## US9PA

> ():	
>  -          ?   !	
> 
>    ,       3,      - .      SO2R,        .


     ,  ,          10   ,     ,         -       DX   ""        CW  SSB  ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ""  ""


    ,        ,       ,   ,     .     /  M/S,          .  SO2R   .

----------

> - ,    UR5EQF


  :Embarassed:  !
1. CAT-.  CAT(--).          .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>  
>      ,  3
> 
> 
>              .      ,  ,      3.


      ....
     .

----------


## VA6AM

> ,        3,     2    .        ,           -  .


       2-    .
,

     DX     !!!!!!

 DX   ,          .
       .

     .

     ,    .
     ,     .  :Very Happy:  
  2   ....

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>   2   
> 
> 
>     .   . 
>  :wink:


 
  ,

----------


## UR0MC

3   ,       ,    .  -     ,    (       ),         :Smile:        -   .  4 .       ( ),  -        .
 -     :Smile:

----------


## VA6AM

> 3   ,       ,    .  -     ,    (       ),               -   .  4 .       ( ),  -        .
>  -


      (    )  ,  15 ....  .
   .

       3   ,         .
      ,    ,    .
  ,     . 3      .

----------


## ES4RD

> DX     !!!!!!


   ,     :  ""-> "B", .  1  2  SPLIT 1  2 ,  . LOCK  DX,     ,     REV ,    DX,          .

----------


## ur5mid

> -                       .   -  ()            ,


     .                
1. RX1-ANT W; RX2-ANT E
2. RX1-ANT W+ANT E; RX2- no ANT
3.RX1-ANT E; RX2 ANT W

       ,    ,     pile up
1. RX1-ANT W
2. RX1-ANT W+ANT E
3.RX1-ANT E

----------


## ES4RD

> DX   ?


  DX , -  ,      ,      .

----------


## UR0MC

? ?         ,          :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

> 1. RX1-ANT W; RX2-ANT E
> 2. RX1-ANT W+ANT E; RX2- no ANT
> 3.RX1-ANT E; RX2 ANT W


     3?    1  3 ,  ?

----------


## ve3kf

> SO2R


 SO2R  3   .

----------


## admin

> ,! FT5000   ?    -     .


3  "  "     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e_dx...eature=related


, 3     ,  5- ""   .

----------


## nomade

ELECRAFT K3 VS ALL  :Crazy:   :Laughing:

----------


## admin

*UA3DDH*
    ,   3   ,     .   ,   Yaesu,  ,  5-    .  ,  -     .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    .


 ,      ,      .

----------


## LZ1VB

.  ,     , ,     ,     .

----------

> .


  ...    ,  ...

----------

, .       ,   . 
    ,      ,    .     (  ).
      ,      SSB  ,     ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

> .


  .                 ,           .            3   .        5000-(DSP, ),    3      .       ,            ?         5000- -  .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      ,    .


     ,  .  ,        .       ,    ,         3 .        ,         .     (    ,     )    ,        .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>  ,   3      ,     .
>  5000-        .
> 
> 
>    ,    -     ..  5000-         ?         - ?


  ,  

,       ,       
 ,   
  ,  
   , 5000-     
        ,

----------


## VA6AM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKwJ8...eature=related

   SSB 
 5000-   
  ...       5000-

----------


## UA3DDH

*****,   ,   ,   ?       3,   .    ,   CW  FT5000,    CW ,    ?     3.
  AF5Q...    .     ,      ,   FT5000.

----------


## ve3kf

UA3DDH,      ,   3  ,  .     . 



> FT-5000,


   ,    .    :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

> ,     . .       ,   .     ,  7700   3791,   ,  .  .   2 ,   ,    NR  NB.    .
> 
>    :    80 DX  cw, ,  1-3 .       .   ,         DX,  !!!


  8O  8O  8O     :Smile:   :Laughing:

----------


## UR0MC

,        -,  ,   .

----------


## UR0MC

> 522 - 544- 577    DX?  ,               ,  ...


   .      .

----------


## UR0MC

> .


    ,    ,  2  -3  N8S.

----------


## RA4RT

> 2  -3  N8S.


 0.         ,     ,      - , ,         :Laughing:

----------


## RA4RT

> 


     ,       :Very Happy:        - ,   .       .  ,    ,       ,    -  .
,    .     ?       7700  (   2000     7800) ,          ,   ,     :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:     ...

----------


## RA4RT

> ,  .


 !  ,   !   DX      100   59+40!       :Very Happy:  !

----------


## UT2UU

> 0.         ,


       ... 
 :  : 
  " 3" - . 
     (   ,     )  ?

----------


## RN3GP

,    -  30 50  ,   -  ,    -   ,  IC TS  FT   ,         -3   .   .  -3      -     ""   HAMradio .      ,        .    -3   . -3      ,  IC TS   .     .
P.S.   !!!

----------


## UT2UU

> 5-     -


   ,    .    -    100%

----------


## ve3kf

,   ,-   ( , ,   ..),      .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     3      ?  ,   ?


*UR0MC*

  ...   -3 -     ,       ? ,   ... 

    ,      (UR5LAM) Elecraft -3...    -2,        (    -         -2).   , -   -  , ,           UP-Conversion       (     ).     DSP, , ,   ,        IC-756 PROiii.   -     6 ,   DSP 50 -            NR  AGC...    UP-Conversion   DSP ...  FT-950.   K-3      ... 

,     -            !    c UR5LAM -   ,       .  :wink:

----------


## .

...
    ,   ,    ,     .
  ,    ,   , ..      .   "    !",    .
       ,    ..   ,   .
   3    (  ),     ,    FT-2000, TS-2000 (,   ).   ,  ""       ,            ... 
   .
  73!  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=64142

----------


## RK4FB

> 3    (  ),     ,    FT-2000, TS-2000 (,   ).   ,  ""       ,            ...


 ,     -3    ,     -    .          ,    .

----------


## UR0MC

> ,     -3    ,     -    .          ,    .


,       ,       .

----------


## ve3kf

,    3 ,      ?   3    10 ,   3 ,       .     ,, ,,   ,    .   .

----------


## ve3kf

> -  ,


        139 c/Hz   10   ,      ,  , Icom 756 Pro3    126 c/Hz   10 ,   FT-1000    118 c/Hz   10 ?  ?



> .


     160,    .     1690   ,      9+45 ,       .      .      , 3  .

----------


## RK4FB

> 139 c/Hz   10   ,      ,  , Icom 756 Pro3    126 c/Hz   10 ,   FT-1000    118 c/Hz   10 ?  ?


   .       64-78   ,    ""  8-9 ,     ?

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*
  -    - ,   ,    ,    .   "  -    ",  , ,     -      :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     3    ,-    3  .        .


   ,    -3 ,           -   ,      :  :

----------


## ve3kf

> -3 ,           -   ,


  :Smile:     ,         ?   -   . 3  -    .   :Very Happy:      .

----------


## RK4FB

*******
        ,     -  ,   ,       ,    8-11       45-80      ,    - .

----------


## ve3kf

> 8-11       45-80


 ,       -        .   ,     3       .       ,   ,      .     .             .

----------


## UR0MC

> -       ,     PROiii & FT2k      ?



      . () ,  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## VA6AM

> *UR0MC*
> ,   : "  , ?      ,       ...       "    -  "" -3 ,     ,         ""    IC-703         ?  703-    FT2k,   .


 3   ,      1...  .
    .
     ARRL.
   ,          .  :Super:

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>  3   ,      1...  .
> 
> 
> ? ?       1, @2  , ...
> http://qrp.ru/modules/newbb_plus/vie..._id=51&forum=6


      1.
  .

----------


## ur5mid

> *******
>  ,  ,    -   "".    -    - ?   ,   ,     -,

----------


## RK4FB

*******
       ,       ,    -  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> Flex5000  "2    3


   ,      Flex5000?       :Very Happy:   SDR   ,   ,  .

----------


## ve3kf

> ?


 ,     , .     WRTC 2010. ,     . ,  SDR    .      3.    .

----------


## RK4FB

> WRTC 2010. ,     . ,  SDR    .      3.    .


   2009  ,    1000-    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nomade

*uw8m*
 ,     .
         SDR?   ,   ?
     .    .

----------


## US9PA

?     3 - TS-590S.  ,   570-    .  11    3,  ,  11   - ,   (DSP),  DSP-  -  ,         ( ...).   1800 .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU7X4gPkqtI
       3  ,   -   ,         TS-590S  -   ... 
 :Super:

----------


## ur5mid

> *uw8m*
>  ,     .
>          SDR?   ,   ?
>      .    .


            .         3          .     ,         ,    .                  .

----------


## RK4FB

> .


     ...     -3 ---     :Smile:

----------


## US9PA

> ,  ,   ?    -3  ,  ...  ? Rolling Eyes


   , ,     -    3.  ******   -       ,            ,    : ,      -   ?        - ,         .      .           3,          ?
        ?   70+70=140,   70   ? -     :Sad:

----------


## UR3IQO

> *****
> 
>    ,      Flex5000?        SDR   ,   ,  .
> 
> 
>    ?


   SDR   :
1.    Flex-XXXX, SDR-1000  ..
2.    (QS1R, Perseus  ..)
3.       (IC7800, K3, FTDX-xxxx,    ,     :Smile:  )

  1            .         (      ).      ,       "" ,        "  " -     -  ,      :Crazy:   :Super:      ...

   2  3,       ,       ,      (          ).    -     (      3    ).

----------


## ur5mid

> RK4FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  uw8m
> 
> ...


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## US9PA

> SDR   :
> 1.    Flex-XXXX, SDR-1000  ..
> 2.    (QS1R, Perseus  ..)
> 3.       (IC7800, K3, FTDX-xxxx,    ,    Smile )


   QS1R   -         ""  ,      ,     -        "".       SDRMAXIV    .   LP-PAN  K3    LP-PAN -    . ,        :  1 +3.

----------


## US9PA

> QS1R       .     LP-PAN    ,              .        SDR    .


 ,  ,         100%!
    ,    -  ,    QS1R    ,        . QS1R   LP-PAN  3 -     :Sad:  



> P.S.      -    Rocky    (     Wink )


 - .     REMOTE ACCESS,              :Very Happy:  


> LP-PAN    ,              .


 QS1R       LP-PAN'    ,            DX    90%  -      
 :Smile:

----------


## nomade

> .         3          .     ,         ,    .                  .


  .    .     .
   .    SDR        .
     SDR      .         .       SDR  .      ,         SDR  .      QSK      .       .
          SDR      .
      .         .   SDR       ,  ,            .
       ,   .

----------


## nomade

> .    .


   100%!
   .
     ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

*******
  ,       ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ,       ?


      .    BPF,         ..      BPF.          LPF   .     ,    ,       .

----------


## US9PA

> ,  . 60    ,    ,   7  .      .   ,  BPF   .  . Rolling Eyes


    - .   5     .  50  -   .      -  .

----------


## ve3kf

> - .   5     .  50  -   .      -  .


,        .   5     1,9   3,5 .  5,366  ,        .     3    Error TxG. ,    50     .  ,      3,  BPF 40/60 ,     ,     .  ,        ,    KANT3,      ..      8,2   5,366.  ,     LPF 40/60   .     ..       ,   BPF 40/60.     .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3 -     ,        - ,   ,  ,       -  ().


 3    ,    .     :Smile:     ,    .

----------


## US9PA

> ..      ,   BPF 40/60.     .


       ?    - -  ?

----------


## US9PA

> 


    ,                .     -     .    ,  - -- . ...

----------


## ve3kf

> ,                .


, ,   .    ,    ,     LPF .        ,     .     ()      .    .   ,   ,       4 ,       BPF.      ,          .   :Smile:

----------


## US9PA

> BPF       ,


  -     \      -   .     -   .  ,      ...

----------


## ve3kf

> -     \      -   .     -   .  ,      ...


, , .    BPF  ALC.  5,33  .  4 .  7  ,         7,15,   7,0   40   100   7,15.   ,   ,        .   .    WPX    .

----------


## RK4FB

> 3 -     ,        - ,   ,  ,       -  ().


      ,      ...     ...   -      -      .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

.           LPF ,  Gary AD7MY  ,      BPF.

----------


## US9PA

> .           LPF ,


      , .

----------


## VA6AM

> .   ,      .  . :wink:


  :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

BPF   .       ,         2-3     ALC.         TUNE.  ,   TX ALC.   ?

----------


## ve3kf

> - ,      BPF-LPF,           12 -    LPF (    BPF   ),   ,  BPF (      )...    ?


   ,     .       .     25%, ,       .    .         ,         -       ,     .  ,  ,       .        ,      ,     ?    ,     . .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> ?
>   3       , ,    DSP, ...


       3?   :Very Happy:   ,  ,   .  ,  - ,           :Very Happy:  
     Icom765   .        50 .    -  (). ,         ,      - .  ,   Ic765.   ,    (     ), .. 5 .  ,   ,        .     ,   .       1  1,5-  2 .    ,  ,           ,       .         . ,          5 .    -  ,        . , ,     ,       , ...     ,    .   ,     ...  :Very Happy:      765 ,  756    3,    ...
  .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,    -


  -   -           .     ,    ,    -   BPF,   ?      BPF(),     LPF()?
  ,   .

----------


## ra3dct

> ,     .       .
> [skip]
>    ,     . .


 ,   .   .            ?   .

----------


## RV9CX

()      ?

----------


## US9PA

> ()      ?


    -        .
     .    ,    .        .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ()      ?.


,  .   ,      :Smile: . 
     .

----------


## RT5A

> LZ1VB


  :Laughing:     !!!     . QSo  ???  IC 775 DSP            !   3  !!!            ! .. 4!

----------


## RT5A

> 


         !!

----------


## RT5A

> "" -   ...     ,      .



++100   !!

----------


## RV9CX

> . QSo  ???


!      .
*UR5LAM* * 1960*
-      .



> .


 



> ?


.

----------


## RA0CS

> UR5LAM   1960 
> -      .


,     ...   - ,  - ... -. -  ,  , . ,   ,     "" -   "    "    ,     .

----------


## RA0CS

...      ""  .

----------


## RV9CX

> ,  .


    :          ,    .      13  .
      -   ?

----------


## superHFuser

> :          ,    .      13  .


       .   ,    3   :Very Happy:

----------


## superHFuser

> .      .


        .     . :wink:

----------


## superHFuser

> "". , , .    .


     ,    ?  ?   :Laughing:        ,    .

----------


## superHFuser

> .      .   ,  - - -   ,   .   ,


    , ,       ,        .     ,      .          3.        3          ,  , ,   ,      1 .      .   ,      ,            .   ,         ,   .   ,  ,        .  ,

----------


## superHFuser

3 -   , ,  3    ,            ,  2-3 .

----------


## RA0CS

> ...           ,  2-3 .


    -    ...

----------


## RA0CS

> ...   .


    .

----------


## LZ1VB



----------


## bhope

> 1.0 - 1?


,    -  .    1  1.

----------


## superHFuser

> ,   -  .    1  1.


.

----------

> N1EU ,    -,        .   
> 
>   !


          DX,  S-  ? .........

 :Sad:  
73!

----------


## RA0CS

: http://87.225.43.62/ELECRAFT/Elecraft%20K3/K3_Owners_Man_Rev_D4  _WEB_Rus%20(2).pdf

----------


## RA0CS

> ...


, ,   -         ...
  ""...  ,     -    :



> ,   ,     "" -   "    "    ,     .





> ,       (     ),       .





> :          ,    .





> ?





> .





> : 
> 1.  "" () 
> 2.      "". , , .


 ?   -   , "      ".

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,


   .  :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

> ?


 ,    ... :wink:  ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA0CS

> 2    36-.


 .    ,        36.  :Smile:

----------


## RA0CS

> ,   
> superHFuser ():


-,     :



> ?


       - .   ,   .
     : 12  36,       2.

----------


## RA0CS

> 


-   3.97/2.58  ...      ""  ""?

----------

, -1,3,5 .   !      -  QRM!
  Q     (  CQ-400),   QRL?   ,  (    ).    !   ?   ,   3?  :Embarassed:

----------


## US9PA

> !   ?   ,   3? Embarassed


  ,     3. 3     
 :Crazy:

----------


## superHFuser

> ,     3.


.     3   .  3  ,,,,    .

----------


## UR0MC

> ,   3   ?  ,  ,  ,  ""  .   ,   .
> 
> 73!


      ,   . 1000-         .

----------


## UR0MC

:Smile:

----------


## Valery Gusarov

JST-245-  ?  ...
   -    (  ,    -  )     ?

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,      K3 R131,    .


  :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

,      ?  8O

----------


## US9PA

,    ,      3,   ,   3  FT-5000,     YAESU -  FT-5000.     ,    3   ,         DOWN-CONVERSION,     ,    ,   3    ..  ..        -  "",    ,      ,              ,   ...
YAESU  -  FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## US9PA

> Elecrafta     , 5   , ,   .


   200% ,     ,   ,       .     -399,      -   .

----------


## US9PA

> ?  ,        ? Laughing    ,


      ,     FT-840      -    ,    ...              -   ...     ...

----------


## superHFuser

> ,      .


 -  ,   ,        ,  3 - ? 
      .   .  - ,    Elecraft,     ,        ,   ,   ,   - .  .   ,  3    ,     .     Elecraft     ,     , ,   .   - .       ,      . 
 -      ,      -   ,    ,   .   -      ?   .

----------


## VA6AM

> un7lg
> 
>  ,      .
> 
> 
>  -  ,   ,        ,  3 - ? 
>       .    .


     ,   .
    ,     .

 :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

(3)   (40).
http://turbobit.od.ua/melxx3n04724.html
(25).      (   )  .
   3     :Smile: 

p.s.  ,    ,    :Smile:              80-   .

----------


## UR0MC

-   -    ,  .

----------


## superHFuser

> TRCVR  !      !!!


,  3   ,     ?    -    .  ATU TUNE. ,     .     ,         ,    .         ,    . 
4     .       -139 ,        -149/   10 .      .     .    -  ,          ,   . 
       5- ,   160. 
  ?         . 
 ?      ,      .
 ? ,     .   DSP.       .        3 -   .

----------


## RT5A

> ?         .


     !   !         3.      3        .   90%   3.   ?             3    .





> ?      ,      .


      !                            -  1 %




> ? ,     .


   3?  4 !!!!  
 :Laughing:

----------


## superHFuser

> 3        .   90%   3.  ?             3    .


 ,   90%,   .          A3S   .      ,  .       3 ,   FT817.   ,     ,        . 



> -  1 %


,   ,      ,     .   ,   ,   . 
 4   ,        4,      ,,,,      , .      2,   3?  .

----------


## RA0CS

> KANT3  ?     -  ?


  :
"      KAT3,  KANT3     ..."
 ,  KAT3  KANT3      .
   KANT3      ,   -  .

----------


## US9PA

> ,      " 3" - ts-590..
>       ,    arrl      . 
>       .. :d


    3    -    ,    , " " .    ts-570. Imho

----------


## superHFuser

..    ,    3 .           ,   .

----------


## superHFuser

> -   .


   .    ,   3 .




> ""   2.7   2.8 .


  ,   2,7,    DSP.

----------


## R9LZ

> ""   2.7   2.8 .


 .  DSP       4 .,       ESSB .      SSB ,      2.1 .
  : 2.7, 2.1, 0.2.

----------


## UR3IQO

> -139 ,        -149/   10 .


      ?  , ...

----------


## US9PA

: MCU 4.03  / DSP 2.60  June 10, 2010

  BETA RELEASE (Pre-release evaluation and test)
   FSK 75 , QRQ/Full QSK

----------


## superHFuser

> ,   3     20-30


  ,  , ?      ?   ?        .            -150.      30  3.

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,  , ?


    (   )        :Smile: .



> ?   ?


    .       ,     .   -    -     ...



> -150.      30  3.


        ,      .   ,        /   .      1   -  .   :Wink:

----------


## superHFuser

> (   )


  .




> ,     .


,        .     ?       . :-))




> -    -     ...


      ...

----------


## superHFuser

> 3.


   ,     3.   -  .

----------


## rd3dt

!
  ,   ,     BAND Decoder's   () .     RU-005  RQuaD   FT2000 .    3  ,    .

----------


## rd3dt

!    .

----------


## LZ1VB

,    :Smile:   -103dBc  FT817  -133dBc  3        :Smile: ?     FT9000  IC7800  -120dBc.

----------


## US9PA

> ,    -    ?


!  -  ,  ,      LP   ,        ,   ,       100           ,       ,   , .      WRTC-2010    .   MID ,   ,     .     .                -  ...

----------


## superHFuser

> 3 ,          FT-817


,   ?      3  FT817?

----------


## superHFuser

> R131   .


     ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> 


    ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> WRTC     3    :


 ,     3 (  )    ,  ,       .  3         ,     DSP    (   DSP) -          . 

         .   ,       -.           ,      CW . 

   ,        ,    (  -    , ,    ). ..   ARRL    2 (   500)    86 -  .       ,        (    ).

 , ,     - -         :Cool: ...

----------


## RW4NH

> ,        ,    (  -    , ,    ). ..   ARRL    2 (   500)    86 -  .       ,        (    ).


 ,!
        UU6JJ,    :

>> WPX CW ""     EK6LP   - "    3 ,       ".
>> - 200    LY7A,  -  +40,   , EK6LP     6 .

           :  " ( 500-700 )  1 ,      500 -1000,CW  psk .
     , -     ? 
   ,      ?
73,

----------


## UR3IQO

> UU6JJ,    :
> 
> >> WPX CW ""     EK6LP   - "    3 ,       ".
> >> - 200    LY7A,  -  +40,   , EK6LP     6 .


     -      S6  S9+40 - 3*6+40=58.    LY7A       ,        :Smile: 




> : " ( 500-700 )  1 ,      500 -1000,CW  psk .
>     , -     ? 
>   ,      ?


,  ... 

   -     -         /   ,        40-70         .        .

       RA3AO,  ,   1, 500   14      ,      - 50. 1 = +60, ..       +10 (   S9+83 ). 

        ?

   20   S1..2, ..    125..131.       ,     (    ),         27 (   500) .. -152..158/. 

,      (500..1000)   (       )     .      10..20 (  ,       QTH    ..),  " "      "" -   .

P.S.      -   "".

----------


## admin

> ,  ...


  " Elecraft K3"      ""  (WA6HHQ)   (N6KR),     .         :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

> ,  ...


         (UZ2M/UR4MWC)  UX7IA.            .     3,    ""     500 . 3       .

----------


## nomade

> ,  SDR,     (   ),  SDR-2000.ua,      CW,        .


    ?
 ,        http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=13752

----------


## nomade

> www.vp8o.com


,  !
Elecraft    .   ,    ?

----------


## UR6IST

12.   5    
. 
50  1.9 . 0   .    ERR TXG 

. 
 12 5   .     . 
      .    
R4,R5 
  .  .    , 
 , ,  .      
  ,      
0,    
 12   .

----------


## UR6IST

3

----------


## LZ1VB

3  -    12 .  100    .       .   .   ?

----------


## UR6IST

3          
  68 18,16,14,12      ,   .
   3.       ,

----------


## UR5LAM

,   -.
  3    (    ).
     , -       .
   - ,       (  ).
     - -   .
       KPA100,      .
 ,    ,   .
  .

----------


## UR6IST

.
   .

----------


## US9PA

3, UA3AIO    RT5A (ex RU3AV),     3.

----------


## superHFuser

> ,  .


,    .

----------


## UR0MC

,  3        .

----------


## UR0MC

.
  .

----------


## RA0CS

> ...     USB- 3   Windows 7...


_       : NOTE: For Windows 7, please use RC build 7100 or RTM 7600 Final version. (Installer program will not run on very early Windows 7 or Beta versions)_

----------


## LZ1ZJ

,   v.4.03    *3_EZ_v.2005*.  ,     .HRD,MIX  ,ROS,RMS EXPRESS (WINMOR),    .    ?

----------


## RA0CS

> ?


   .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ?


http://www.wrtc2010.ru/press/R3_license_for_DME.pdf
http://www.wrtc2010.ru/press/R3_license_for_SVO.pdf

----------


## US9PA

> http://www.wrtc2010.ru/press/R3_license_for_DME.p  df


Val, .  :
Flex   5000  1
K2               2
K3              48
FT-450        2
FT-857        1
FT-1000 ()   12
FT-2000      3
IC-706MK2   1
IC756          1
IC7600        2
IC756PRO2   1
IC756PRO3   8
IC7800         2
TEN-TEC      3

: 3 - 48    39   ,       ...

    ...
      .
   -   !
 -  ,  ...

----------


## superHFuser

> : 3 - 48  39   ,


    .           .    ,    , . 




> , ,        .


    , .  WRTC      .

----------


## ut0ua

WRTC    ?

----------


## ut0ua

2006.   FT-1000MP  MKV.  IC-775.            IC-775.   ?
     73,.

----------


## ES4RZ

775,    .  -3 ,  1 .     .  ,     775-,        .

----------


## nomade

> 3   WRTC     -    .    1000-)))


  . WRTC       .       .

----------


## LZ1VB

> 3   WRTC     -    .    1000-)))


      . 
   ,         . , ,           -  .        IC7800.

----------


## ES4RZ

WRTC .       ( -3). ,        .
         -3.  :Smile:    ,      -3  ( ).  ,    ( ),      .       -   .

----------


## ES4RZ

> ,   -   )))


!  :Smile:          ?  :Smile: 
  .

----------


## UR0MC

> 3   WRTC     -    .    1000-)))


,   ,      7000,706,897  ..?        .        .    ,     9000-.

----------


## UR0MC

,       ,     50   ,     ()   :Smile:

----------


## ut0ua

RV9UP.,     2006 .   ,    IC-775       FT-1000MP  MKV ,     .
      73,.

----------


## superHFuser

> .3        9000-


   .     ,     WRTC  FT-100  Ic706, 817.    ,     .   100         WRTC. ,     ,      500   CQ,     ,   , ,       .       -  FT1000       ,  3     ,  200    DSP?     3,    - . ,     1500-2000 ,        FT1000 . 50-70 .  ,     .
     3-  . 1,5 .     5 .

----------


## RN3GP

,      3,    206   ,   3-5  ..    ,      ,    ,      3        ,     ,       SSB,  CW.
,      73!   .
P.S.      ,  ...

----------


## ES4RZ

,   -    WRTC 2010?
 !  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RD

> ?


http://wrtc2010.ru/photo_online.php?...lue=10.07.2010
http://wrtc2010.ru/photo_online.php?...lue=10.07.2010

----------


## ES4RZ

,   3 ,   1000 .  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

,     .  :Smile:     -  .   2014    -3, 4 .....

----------


## RA0CS

> ,     .


 FT-1000MP   !    .   .  ::::   :Wink:

----------


## ES4RZ

,  ,    -    -.  :Smile: 
RD,     -    .

----------


## ES4RZ

!     .
!      .  :Smile:   17   M0EDX    .
73!

----------


## RA0CS

> ,  ,    -    -.


 ,  - : 



> " FT-1000MP   !"


,   - -   -    .  ...  ...   , ,    FT100MP   ?  :Embarassed:

----------


## rx3dpk

> ,  - : 
> ,   - -   -    .  ...  ...   , ,    FT100MP   ?


  3... 
 ,  INRAD...

----------


## RA0CS

> -3 dpk,      !


 ... - : "   "...        ...  ::::

----------


## RA0CS

> ,     IC 706.


    "". .  :Smile:

----------


## nomade

...

----------


## ES4RZ

-3 ""    !  :Smile:  
!
P.S.
RA0CS,     .  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

, ... ,    -3.  :Smile: 
  -  .
73!

----------


## ut0ua

ES4RZ.   2036  2047.  . 2     ,     FT  IC.    2006   2010..   , FT-1000MP.-  -3  , .. ""  .  VE3EJ   ?
73,.
  P.S.    ""  ,         2006 . 20   3 ..

----------


## US9PA

:
1  - FT-1000 x 2
2          -  FT-1000 x 2
3          - K3 x 2
4          - IC-7800,PRO3
5          - K3 x 2,
        YAESU - 40% ; Elecraft - 40%; ICOM - 20%
   .     ,            ,     .  -    .

----------


## ES4RZ

> 20   3 ..


-,  . 
           .  -   -3,  .
         (  4L5A), ,   -  .
  ,   RA0CS,  ,     .

----------


## ut0ua

> Val, .  :
> Flex 5000 1
> K2 2
> K3 48
> FT-450 2
> FT-857 1
> FT-1000 () 12
> FT-2000 3
> IC-706MK2 1
> ...


AnVas.,   .,        .     YAESU-ES4RZ  .
    73,.
P.S.    " "  . :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

, !  ,   , .. "".
 !
 .      .     -    .       .

----------


## RA0CS

> ,   RA0CS,  ,     .


. "" -   .      : "", "", " "... , ...
     ,       ,  -  ... " -  "; " K3 -   3"...   -   .

----------


## R0SBD

> , ,    FT100MP   ?


     ,    , ,  : http://motorola-sety.ru/prod_52_342.htm

----------


## RA0CS

> ... ,


.  . ,    .




> 3-  - 3
> 5  3
> 8  - 3
> 9  3


....
48  Yaesu/Yaesu  :Smile: 




> ,     ,     3.


   ,   :    - , -   3?  :Smile:

----------


## nomade

...
      ,          ...))))
 ...

----------


## US9PA

> , ,    -    
>     -    ,       .    ,     ,    10-15        ,** ,             .    !


,   ,     ,           ,   . ,    ,    ,    ,   ,      HPSDR- / .
 ...

----------


## RK4FB

> ,         3? .


 ,     , .           -3,        :Wink:   . 



> ,       .


 -...   !     ,        -  15-20    :Smile: 



> 


   ...   ...  ::::

----------


## US9PA

To UA3TCJ

1.  -  LSB   .

2. Config > Tx DLY  nor 008 - 020.  008     .  20 - ,       Q  QSL TU  .

3.  N1MM         -  .   ,     BAND MASTER (VE3NEA)    :   - . DX4WIN   .

----------


## er1mf

> HI CUR.     ?


 . ?

----------


## UA3TCJ

> . ?


- ...    
    ,  -         . 3  
 50    ,       .  , .
,...

----------


## US9PA

> . .


,             ?

----------


## LZ1ZJ

> 50    ,       .  , .
> ,...


   dummy load ?  3.5  ,  = 1,   ,  .

----------


## UA3TCJ

.    50    .
   high precision dummy load Jetstream-200M
   .
   -  ?

----------


## superHFuser

> 


    , 50 .   hight current       .

     -    .         ,   ,    .  ,        .    ZS  5 ,     , , .      3  FT1000    ? . 
     -   ,   -  .   -    ...

----------


## LZ1ZJ

@UA3TCJ, Andy,  :
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Elecraft_K3/message/7876

----------


## Valek

,-  Windows 7  HamRadioDeLux(DM-980)?    EZ( 3)    DM-980...

----------


## superHFuser

> ,,


 ,      ?  :Smile: 
           -   .         .    15-20 .      .   .

----------


## rd3dt

- IOTA contest  .........            " ".     ,   stereo.

----------


## ES4RZ

,           .  :Smile: 
    .

----------


## superHFuser

> ,           .


  :Smile:       hardware .. ,,,,          ,   ,,,,    .     ,    ,,,,

----------


## UA3TCJ

> . .


  TX

50    TX ERR  160  40,  ,  
5     .  TX ERR    .  50      2,8...3,2 

   ?

----------


## superHFuser

> ?


   ,      3.      3.

----------


## superHFuser

> TX ERR


  ERR TXG?

----------


## superHFuser

> "" .


 ,        WRTC   ,           .    WRTC      (, ,  , ),        ,    .    . :Smile:

----------


## superHFuser

> -


  :Smile:       WRTC 2014

----------


## RA0CS

> 


...     ...  :Smile:

----------


## ES4RZ

, , ....  :Smile:

----------


## LZ1VB

> - IOTA contest  .........            " ".     ,   stereo.


    CONFIG:L-MIX-R  CONFIG:SUB AF

----------


## eugenes

> ,    , ,  : http://motorola-sety.ru/prod_52_342.htm


OFF.  .

 YaesuFT-1000MP.  VertexFT1000 MP  100        160  10 .
* - YAESU1000MP*


     - YaesuFT-1000MP
 YaesuFT1000MP.
  99      - Yaesu1000MP.
  - YaesuFT1000MP
   .   - FT1000MP.

        .
    ?

----------


## RT1O

,  !
    IOTA contest,     RUN.
       .  .
     . 
!

----------


## ua2fm

"   3",  D7  12  2010 .  ~3.  ua2fm<at>qrz.ru

73  UA2FM

----------


## RA0CS

> -3


OWNERS MANUAL Revision D4, May 11, 2009   17

----------


## RC6WB

1-9   1 2- 3 -4 
    ,      .      ,   ,  . 
UA6WNI

----------


## un7lz

, !

-     "Line-IN-Mono"  K3     ?           . ,      ,    ,    ""    ,       .    ""   . 
    .

73!  UN7LZ

----------


## un7lz

, ,
   ""       . ,   ()     ?
    706 (WRTC)  (200)   ,    5   ,        ,    .  :Sad: 

73!  UN7LZ

----------


## R6KA

> .          .

----------


## un7lz

> .          .          .
>               ,     .
>   ,      ,   , .


     .       -    -  ""   .  ,         ,    .    ,          .  :Smile:

----------


## ur5mid

.      ,    PTT       .

----------


## RT5A

> K3         , ?


  3 ,   4    ?    !!
   ?     3.

----------


## RT5A

> ,     
>  4  ,   3


          !!     .
  4.         !       .
    !

----------


## RT5A

> .     - ,


  -      !  !        3-5 
         .     3   4  
   ,- !

----------


## US9PA

> -      !  !        3-5 
>          .     3   4  
>    ,- !


    !    ,   ,        ICOM:    IC-7900,    IC-7800    10 .        3.    ...

73!  US9PA, UA3AIO

----------


## ur5mid

> . .     -    (TX GATE), ,     , .          . 
> to UW8M: + -  ,     ,   .    , ,    , -   ...
>  K3         , ?


        .       PTT    .        : Rigexpert TI5,   microham.

----------


## ur5mid

,   N1MM,       .

----------


## Serg

,   ,            ""     PC.      10       .

----------


## ur5mid

?

----------


## US9PA

> 3 ..          ,        ?.


      UR0MC     7800      3,      WRTC-2010,   3.  -      ? :Shocked: 




> US9PA      2.5    7800      2003      8  3,    !


   ,      -- 3 .     ?   -        ?       ,       ?                :Sad: 




> 3!


     -   3,   " 3"    RU3AV    ,      .




> 4


,  ,          ...

   - ,       IC-7800 c     ?

----------


## un7lz

> ,      .   .


      ,  ,   -    .  .        . ,     WAE SSB.  :Smile:     WAE!

----------


## UR0MC

P3 -       Elecraft K3.

http://hfdx.at.ua/news/panoramnyj_in...010-09-15-2604

----------


## UR0MC

> -


 ,  .
  :

http://hfdx.at.ua/ 

   ,   .

----------


## nomade

> 3.


         ?
 3   LP-PAN?

----------


## VA6AM

> ,  .
>   :
> 
> http://hfdx.at.ua/ 
> 
>    ,   .

----------


## RV3GM

- 2,1 , /  .   + .   -  .     /   .         -  ,     ( RA0CS -    !)  4,    -,    SDR-.        ,       . 
73/72!  RV3GM (at) mail.ru

----------


## sgk

> 3  .


 
 
       (     ).
    16   LTC2205
http://www.linear.com/pc/productDeta...1,C1150,P13853
        .
   AD6620.                  AD.
         ELECRAFT
  4.             P3. 
             .   !
 sgk.

----------


## RV9CX

,     3    .   TS850 NB     +10  2-3  ,  ,        ,      NB  3   20   . NR ,      ,         .
 -   ?          .  400   .
IC775dsp      ,    TS850  .

----------

> NB  3   20   . NR ,      ,         .
>  -   ?


  ,  .  -     . ,   ,   ,   ,  .
73!

----------

,    , -3  ,  TS-590S  Ten-Tec Eagle (599).............
73!

----------

> ?


 ,      . :Wink: 
RV9CX  ,    ,        -3.
73!

----------


## R6KA

> ,     3    .   TS850 NB     +10  2-3  ,  ,        ,      NB  3   20   .


    TS850 -  ! NB    ,            .
 3 NB         . 
 ,    .
!
73! UU6JJ .

----------


## R9LZ

> mail.ru      .


.



> ,    .


 ,        .
       3  .

----------


## RA4RT

> !
>  , ,              !   ,     ....
>   ,      3.


 ,      3 ::::

----------


## RA3AET

NB   -3,      TS-850  TS-2000     .     .
-3  ,      .     TS-590     .
 DSP.  !

de RA3AET .

----------


## R6KA

> ?





> * *


"" -    (    -),     -  ......

!

----------


## R9LZ

> ,   ,    .


   ..,    :Smile: 
   -  :   ,  ,    ,    3 . 3      , 3   100%. ,  ..

----------


## US9PA

"        "  3
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/UserFiles/...res/TS-590.pdf
      ...

----------


## RV9CX

> .


 ?      .

----------


## RA4RT

,     ,  160, 80.    ,   ,  -  .    ,    ... 
   ,    ,   1-2 .    3,  !

http://forum.qrz.ru/attachment.php?a...0&d=1273240079

  - -  !  ,   ... :Super:

----------


## LZ1VB

- (2  )     NB.     .        .

----------


## UR0MC

> ,    ,      ,      ,  Lii,   ,  3   .     ?  .    ,    ,    ,  3 .       .
>     ,  ?  ,    3,   .     .      ,   ...


 ,  .  ?  ?

   RK3FA-  3  :Smile:        .   -  ,        :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0MC

RA4RT     ,      3  :Smile: 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...120#post185120    .

p.s.,    3   RA4RT    7700?  :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> NB  20


NB  . . 
   ,       (   ) -      ,   NB.

----------


## ur5mid

> ... : 3     , ,     ,    .
>    ,   7000 .


         NB  :Very Happy:  ?

----------


## RK1AT

-3,     ,      .
      ,   .

----------


## UR0MC

> 20 ,     80.        NB,      ,      .            80.


  () ?       .  ,         80- ,   ?  :Smile:

----------


## nomade

> Lii, ARLL  .


!
    .
     .
 ,     .
 ,     . 
      ...

----------


## UT4LW

> ,       3,       ?


          .       3       CW.          ,  -    10-11 .    Lii,   IMD3   -30 (!) . ,       -   CW         500 ?     -     !               CW.   ,         .

----------


## superHFuser

> Lii,   IMD3   -30 (!) .


   3,    ,   3  .   ,   .    ,    .   -     .

----------


## superHFuser

> ?


 ,  .





> 3?


   3.  :Smile:

----------


## Belav

> ,     .


   ,      ?
    ,       .
 !

----------


## UT4LW

> 3 ?


  ""    . ,         ,    ... :Embarassed:

----------


## UR0MC

> ""    . ,         ,    ...


,   -  :Smile:      ,  ,     .  ,   4 3    7700,    .        :Smile:  5000      .   . ,   -  , . ,      ,   2000-.     .    " " 160- SO2R 3  5000  ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

,   ,       (    ), 3 -  !           3 -   .   -5000       ,  3     . 
    3-  .       ,  ,     (   ).
    ,  3   ,   (   )    ( )   3   .  , .      ,     -  !
,  -  -  SDR.  ,        ,       .
   .  ,  ""      3.
P/S       ,      . :Wink:

----------


## RA4RT

,   ,   ...   ,   3. ,   ,   3793  LU5FC   ,  ?   5000 ?

----------


## ur5mid

LU5FC 3?.     5000-  3,      LU5FC .   (,QTH,  ,....)

----------


## Belav

> ,   3793  LU5FC   ,  ?


 ..  ...

----------


## RA4RT

> .


 , ,   ,  ,  .   ,   .  3    ,    . !

----------


## RK4FB

> 3,    ....    ?   3      ,      .


  , ...    ,  ...   ...  :::: 

  ,  -3       .            .    - ,   -         1- .       100$    IC-756PROiii        ,   -3.      ,    80   100 ,      3  -3,  ,   ,    . 

     -3       -    ,      -  ...       ...         -3 --- UR5LAM,        -DSP  -3,    - . 

    -3      , ,        -  -,     (UR0MC)     ,           ?        " "   ?        ?




> SDR?       3 ?


        SunSDR.     -  .   -3. , SDR    --- "   -   "   !    -     SDR      ,   .

_  " !         ... !" ()  _

----------


## RK4FB

*UR0MC*, , ,     SO2R     ? ?         ? ::::

----------


## ur5mid

> *UR0MC*, , ,     SO2R     ? ?         ?


 ,               .   ,  (),    ,  (     ),   !!!!,

----------


## VA6AM

> SDR     ,         - RA9LZ   ,       -     SDR -   -3


.

    SDR,      ,          .
-       ....      .
 "  "  ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

> -       ....      .


  ,        ,      .  ,   ,         SunSDR.         IC-756PROiii, FT-2000      .

*  5 ():*




> ,    3?


 ?                :::: 

*  15 ():*




> ,               . ... *  !!!!*...


  !

----------


## VA6AM

> ,        ,      .  ,   ,         SunSDR.         IC-756PROiii, FT-2000      .


 -       .
            .

  -   3  :Razz:

----------


## UR0MC

> - -3           FT-1000...      ,    UW8M, FT1000-2000  IC-756PRO-PRO3   SO2R   ,   -3.           - -3   ...       - ,     ,        -    ,


      ,   RA4RT    .      ,  ,7700  ,-      ?   . :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> .


      ...  ::::

----------


## ua4hej

-    Logger32 RTTY    3?

----------


## nomade

P3.






    P3   LP-PAN.
    Elecraft         .

----------


## nomade

.  :Smile:

----------


## UR0MC

> .


 Stan UU5JZ ,       ,      ..

----------


## sgk

> ,   P3 -    SDR ,...


   SDR.
 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=913  6&p=422612&viewfull=  1#post422612
       .
      130       60       AUX DATA            . 
 . :Razz: 
 sgk.

----------


## sgk

> !?  ,     ...


!
 ,  ,    *4.*
 sgk.

----------


## LZ1VB

,        .  10%   3,  90%.  ,     -   :Smile: .             :Smile: .     KPA500  .

----------


## superHFuser

,     .   1,5 -

----------


## superHFuser

> 


    ?      3.  100  ,      5 .   ?  2  -73    .

----------


## superHFuser

> - -    -       200-300 .


     ?  :Smile:    ,    3  .       ..    4 (  4     5-6)        ,       .      ,    300 -400 ( ),            .    ,    500.

----------


## UR0MC

> 3


,,  .
    ?




> ?    ,    3  .       ..    4 (  4     5-6)


          . ,,  .  .      .         -       .

----------


## UR0MC

> ,  ,        ,     ,        -  (   )         .    .          ,        . 
>    .   .


 ,    :Smile: 
  ( -   ),          ,    .




> .       3 .  .


   ,  -       -330  250-270 .

----------


## superHFuser

> ( -   ),          ,    .


 ,       ,   ,   ,      .        .   .





> ,  -       -330  250-270 .


   ,      -     :Smile:

----------


## RC6WB

3       27 .

----------


## RW4FD

,...
 ,     ?
 .

----------


## WT2J

.
You can *reset* everything by the following: 

Power off 
Hold in shift knob while pressing power on switch unit it *fully* powers up 
  .
73
Alex

----------


## Valek

1- 3         5 
2-  .
3-    POWER,  10     (    MCU LD)
4-

----------


## superHFuser

.     .      ,   ,    MCU LD.    3   Send all firmware to K3    - ,     3 .     Polling K3 -  ,  -   ..     25     .

----------


## superHFuser

.     ,  2                   3.      1    .  ,  .     (      )  1   .          :Smile: 
    .

----------


## ES4RD

*MCU 4.17 / DSP 2.65 / FPF 1.14, 11-2-2010
**APF (AUDIO PEAKING FILTER) ADDED:*      CW,   ,     .
*ADDED VOICE TX FAST MONITOR":*     .
*TX NOISE GATE IMPROVEMENT:*    DSP
*MSG CHAIN BUG FIX, FSK-D MODE:*

----------


## Valek

,     K3   Win7... - ?

----------


## Valek

3  ( ,EZ-  ..)

----------


## Valek

> Win 7 ?  :


Windows 7 Home Premium(Dell Vostro 35000) 32-bit

----------


## RT1O

ftp://ftp.elecraft.com/K3/firmware/beta
    , ,        .

----------


## RV9CX

> 


  SSB    ,           ?        .
 ,   ,    CW  .

----------


## superHFuser

,     .     ,    .

----------


## UR0MC

> SSB    ,           ?        .
>  ,   ,    CW  .


    -5000?      :Smile:   3,    -   . 5000,       21-28 ,        :Smile:

----------


## RV9CX

> -5000?


. 3.      .        -  100  -   ,    -    ))) 
,  ,      ,    (, , )  ,     ,     24   ,     ,          .  , )))      CW   -   . 



> -


     ,     , ,     .   -   -   .

----------


## R5DT

....... -  ""   2.7   "" 2.8 ..
  ,   .
  73! .

----------


## RA4HFE

> ....... -  ""   2.7   "" 2.8 ..
>   ,   .
>   73! .


 ,      .

----------


## RT1O

> SSB.
>    (TNX  UR6EJ ,    RU-SSB),   ,        ,     .   ,     ( )  "" ,   .   , - ,  "" .


,    .
  ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> -  ""   2.7  "" 2.8


    -,   ?  :Smile: 
     ,      .
.    ,    SSB    5- ..



> ,    .
>   ?


   ().
      ,   .       (  ),     (  ),   ,    .   ""     ,   ,  :

eq1 +5
eq2 +2
eq3  0
eq4 -8
eq5 -6
eq6 +1
eq7 +3
eq8 +4

 . 
  ,      -   .

----------


## superHFuser

> ""


       3?   10-15 ,  .

----------


## superHFuser

> eq1 +5 
> eq2 +2 
> eq3 0 
> eq4 -8 
> eq5 -6 
> eq6 +1 
> eq7 +3 
> eq8 +4


        .   ?

----------


## superHFuser

> ,       ,     .


   .           3  ,  ,    ?

*  6 ():*




> 80-,      . 
>   !  ,    APF-,   .


,    APF   3,5.   ,         ,     .  ,    .

----------


## RA3AET

> -  
>  ******   APF -  FTP .   -       -  ...
>    04.18?     .   04.17.


     .

----------


## RT1O

4.17  4.18

----------


## UR5LAM

> 3  ,  ,    ?


 ,  TX-EQ   FLAT (  -  ),    ,           (       -   ),     ,   .  ,   ,    ,  ,       .     8 ,    8-, ..    " "   ,          .          (),    -   ,      .    ,        .

----------


## , RM9U

.   . 3/100    .     TUNE   0 -    1 .     PWR      ,     0. ,    - 1,1 .     TX -1,7   .    68 (3):
12-  0,65V RX,  0,65V TX           -   3 V
16- 0 V  RX,        0 V  TX            -    6 V  TX
  68     AnVas ( . 202  ) 
                 2  5    5 .     1   .  -  .
     -140  -43.           1       65,    -43  .
     -  .

----------


## , RM9U

, .
 - .   .

----------


## R5DT

> .    Q4, Q5 ( RD15HVF1 )   LPA


     &quot;&q  uot;.  Q3    .   ,    .    .  73!   R5DT.

----------


## US9PA

> , -     (.).
>     "",    ,    .


   ,  ,   -    - .      ,        :Smile: 

   04.22,    .  ,  4.16; 4.17; 4.18

----------


## ur5mid

Serge UR5MID

----------


## ve3kf

> -   .


        .     -  -  ?  ,    .

----------


## ur5mid

> LPA.  ,   10,  ,      3  ,       LPA      -  P-I-N ,   2N3904,    .  ,    -  .    ,               LPA,       .          40-     ,       .          -   .
> 
> 
> ,    .     ,     ?


  :Smile:

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  ,   -    - .      ,





> ,    .     ,     ?


,    ,    ""   .    ,    ""      ,      .  :Smile:         ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 20        ?


   . -  3   .        ,     ,       ...    3  ,     ,    3  VCO?  :Crazy:    ,         ., ,  20 ,   ,-       .  :Smile:    .

----------


## US9PA

HRD,     3,   MENU,            .  ,                ,        Text            .           - ,        (    ,      :::: ),      .       ...

----------


## UR5LAM

,     .
   ,   .

----------


## ES4RD

P3 Panadapter Kit,      WW,    600 QSO  ,     .      ;  ()   ,   ,     .  ,          .     3  ,  ,    ,-    99%,        TomTom   Garmin,    RS-232    - .     * 
*

----------


## nomade

> 3  ,  ,    ,-    99%,        TomTom   Garmin,


             .      ..

----------


## RW4FD

:         PWR,    LOCKED,
  ,       .   ?.

----------


## RW4FD

> to RW4FD
>    PWR SET, -NOR...


 PWR SET   NOR , .....LOCKED

----------


## ua4hej

RW4FD,   PWR set  1

----------


## ua4hej

RW4FD  - MENU( ) - CONFIG-PWR SET- 1( )

----------


## ES4RD

> ,    .  !
>          .


 ,  ,     ,      .
  SDR   LP-PAN, ,      .    2  
(   )  .      , 
    ,  -,   3.   SPAN     
+/- 1   +/- 100  ,  WIDTH        .
   SSB,   ,     .
   ,    ,   ,    
        SELECT  TAP=QSY,  ,  
  .   ,       ..  
   eHAM   ,       .     .  
Sorry.
 69707 69708

----------


## ES4RD

,  ,  .
,    URL ?   ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  ,  .
> ,    URL ?   ?


    ,      " "   .

*UR0MC*
   .
  -  3,    APF.
 ,    ,    !
WakeUp!    ""   ,   APF  ,    ""        2,      .    CQWWCW,  160,   , -    .

----------


## ES4RD

> .
> ,       ?


    ,   9  RS232,   3  RF    BNC.
    .

----------


## ES4RD

> ,   .


,   ,   ,   38400,   35 .

----------


## WT2J

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...9&page=9&pp=30
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=10040&page=1
*microHAM*    .
73's
Alex

----------


## UR0MC

3        :Smile: 
  ZL8X:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziJeI...layer_embedded

----------


## EA8DIG

, ,     mono -    +    Out  rig expert.

 .

 P3    ESSB  :-)

P.S.   / K3       P3     6 KhZ.

P.P.S.      TS-590S -   "". ...

      K3 ??

  ...




> ,      , ,  ,     RigExpert      (MENU-MIC SEL-RpL),CMP  . MIC      SSB,     TRX   OUT   RigExpert( 1-2   ALC).   ()HRD-PTT-via Ham Radio Delux ().            ,  100( Hi).  PSK-RTTY-CW

----------


## UR5LAM

> TS-590S -   "". ...
>       K3 ??





> 3  TS-590
>        590-


.   ... .
590-   ,      ,     -.
  ,   , 590-   .     ""    ,-   . ,-   .
,      M0EDX. (  ,   .)

----------


## UR5LAM

,     .  .

----------


## EA8DIG

K3 + P3 + PW1 :-)

----------


## Valek

...
       10,  ,   error 12 v
 .-. ,    100,       .
    .  .  ?

----------


## Valek

> 


  ?   ...

----------


## R2AC

> elecraft ,     .


    ...  .

----------


## nomade

?
    ...)))

----------


## UR0MC

> ... ARRL     
>   3


  :Smile: 

 3   ,     :Smile:

----------


## LZ1VB

> .


  - .

----------


## nomade

http://www.club72.su/elecraft/

----------


## UR0MC

> ,       ...!



 ,       :Smile: 

  ,   .- ,  .    .
 :Smile:

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

!          ?     ,      . .

----------


## km6z

to rn6hz 
  Elecraft,   e-mail.

----------


## nitopt56

> !          ?     ,      . .


 


> ?    .





> .    2157,    2009 
>        ,    ,   .


K3/100  04444   .25.06.2010    MCU 0.3.97   DCP 02.58

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

!
  .     KXV3 .    KXV3   NOR.    RX ANT  ,              ,      .   ,   ,      . 3  1365.     .

----------


## nitopt56

> .      3   !!!!!!


, " 3!       (UR0MC),  (UR5LAM)  ...  (.  )    , -   ,-     .. . :Smile:

----------


## nitopt56

RN6HZ     3   .? :Embarassed:

----------


## UR5LAM

*nitopt56*, 
,   .
    . .    
 -,     3   "  ".
    " ",    
 (   ),      
"    3".

----------


## ur5mid

> UR5LAM   ,! :   .  , -  (config).  , . 73!


     38400,

----------


## RK8I

!        .      2010.     .  ,     .
.

----------


## Gonets

CB?     ,     .    ,             .

----------


## UY9IL

> .
>      RX ANT,    RX ANT  ,      . ..    .    -        RX ANT.  ,   -     .  -      ?  .


  3     KXV3A RX Ant., IF Out and Xverter Interface  ?      ?
    ,          (.    .)           ,   ,      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> KXV3 ?


  .
   .

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

> 3,   ,        .        ,      .   , , .


   .           W1  W2      9    KXV3.     ,     ?

----------


## UR5LAM

,    3.
..      , -    ,       .
 ,     (  .)   20.
 "" :  (Al   ~3), SMD- (     ),
   , , ...       , ,      ,   "",
     .     ,  .  28  50   ,     .

    ,       ,    ,    .
    ,  ,   . ,        .

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

> ,  .


  ....     .        .     UY9IL   UR5LAM.

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

> CQ WW 160 CW.    3  -  5082 5083.


     ?      .... de RM6F

----------

.      .
73!

----------


## UT4LW

> .


   ? ,   .  :Razz: 
 ,     ,    .    "", SDR, Flex-,          ,       .     3-     ,            ?      ?    ?         9+40,    .     -   ().    ,    ""?

*UR5LAM*,   " "        DSP 1.1 .          1.0  -  2.8 , ..    3-  ""  !  ""?  ,  /    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1292009232 ,  ,   ,     , -,  !        DSP    . ,    ,     DSP   ,    -   ,      ,   .        " " (    ),      .




> ,      ,     .


 ,  ,     .    IP3  100 ,   3-           .        ,    2-4            106  (+6  -   )    !      ,        2  -, ..       .
   EM7L,   .  ,            ~65 .   100 ! :Shocked:     ,       IP3, EM7L     16000  (-)!

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


,  ,           .           (,  10-,       )         - 9 , , ,    ,        . , ,      .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ...         1.0  -  2.8 ...


  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:        .     ,      .          .   CW  200 (250)   . !

----------


## UR5LAM

> (,  10-,       )        - 9 , , ,    ,        .


,      . 
  ,   :
)    DSP,
)  ""  .

  ,       ,     " ".
       (   ),      .



  ,       S-   .
,    DSP,      .
  () 7'040'000.
  -  ,   DSP-,  - ""      S-          .
 DSP,   ,
    50                 7'039'780 
  100                 7'039'780
  150                 7'039'780
  200                 7'039'720
  250                 7'039'730
  300                 7'039'670
  400                 7'039'630
  500                 7'039'560
 1000                7'039'320
 1300                7'039'300

 ,   DSP 1      700.
   DSP  ,  150,    220 - ..     .
,  ,      ..

----------

> ""


         S-     +60              ,     3,  50 ,     .
,     IC-756PROlll.     .  IC-7200, IC-746PRO, IC-756PROlll, TS-950SDX ,  , 3.     - 250 . -          IC-7200.

----------

> ...


       50  +60    .    DSP 50  3    ,    250  3   -        ,   DSP .     ,      .     ,   ...
TS-950SDX  -  .
       -  ,    .
      3       ?

----------


## ES4RD

RA3AET;   CONFIG: 2 Tone.

 TECH MD   ON  -     .

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,                       .        ,   .     ?


            .   QRP   ,   QRO     .

----------


## nomade

KPA500

----------


## UT4LW

P3 -       ,         .
   P3.       ?     ,    ?

----------


## UT4LW

> 


!
,           PowerSDR!

----------


## ur5mid

> .   QRP   ,   QRO     .


  .      -  :Smile: .     68  67   KPAIO3.   ,       ,          .      ,    .          .          ,   .  .

----------


## nitopt56

.     .   -       3.,,  ""  .?
PS-      .
73!.

----------


## nitopt56

UR0MC   .   - ...  -  PowerSDR-IF,  ""       ...   .

----------


## RA0CS

> -  PowerSDR-IF,  ""





> LP-PAN.


 . "" -    -    ...
    ""  - LP-Pan -   -    .

----------


## RW0LT

,  !
        Line In 3   1824       S7.
      (500 ) -    S5,      .
       ?

73!
 RW0LT

----------


## RK8I

-10,  160-80   59+45,      3.     ( PL-239) S-  2-3 .          ?   3       .

.

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

> S-    .
>  ,       S-.
>    , 3    .


     ?      ?   S-  .

----------


## ES4RD

:     RDXC     15    ,   ,    ,-    12 .         ,    FT-847,      ,     .       U6 (ZXCT1010)   KPIO3.          ,    ? 
P.S.     ERR 12V,    100   /   ,   2 mV    VIPA.

----------


## ur5mid

> , ,     ...     ,      RTTY,    ..  ERR 12V  12  
>   ,   U6(ZXCT1010)?  ,            (    )
>    ...


    ,  .      ?
     .

----------

> 


               50  ( 47,  51,      100 )?    S-? , ...

----------


## RK8I

> S-    .    -     .


,   .    (    ),
   S ,    ""   .        ,     (   50    ) S 2-3     .   ,   ,     ,    .

.

----------


## Valek

UW8M <    ,  .      ?
     .>

 - 01019

----------


## Valek

,,  ....            TX

----------


## LZ1VB

1.  3 Util
2. Configuration
3. Edit CW Memories
4.    1 - 4
5. Save

----------


## nitopt56

[HTML]


> LPA (12w),[/HTML]     .
>         ,  .  Gary   ,      ,      Bob Friess.
>  ,        .
> 
>    ,     ,   .
> .


     .73!

----------


## RA0CS

> ,      3    70 .
>    ,    .
>       .


, :



> ...


         .  .
      -       800 ...
 -    .    -  SO-239... 
, , ...     ""?

----------


## UR5LAM

""    .      LPA,           ,      . ,     -  ,     SDR-e   .    , ..          " "(  ),    .  ""     ,     ,    KPA3.

----------


## UR5LAM

-  :
  BIAS (R11)     200...300.
     3,  ,    .
  , .

----------


## US9PA

ͨ !  73!

----------


## , RM9U

,      ( MCU -04.36, FPF- 01.14, DSP- 02.73)  .  ,   . 
 , . RM9U.

----------


## US9PA

> ,     "".


     ...  :Crazy:    .

    ,   50 (!!!!!!????!!!!!) ,  5-7,  .
      ?
   ()          (UPS),   
. ,       - .
       (    ),    
      .   -   ,   
     .

----------


## ur5mid

> ...    .
> 
>     ,   50 (!!!!!!????!!!!!) ,  5-7,  .
>       ?
>    ()          (UPS),   
> . ,       - .
>        (    ),    
>       .   -   ,   
>      .


      .       5 .     ,       .
    ,  .      15  :Smile: .        .
 ,    ,   ,  .   -.  .

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

3    .       .   ,    .  -    . -         .   ,     -   :Smile:        2.1      .  SSB    ,  UA4FOG   ,     :Smile:      -      .     3  -     .

----------


## UA9SJR

5 ,  UPS      !

----------

> ..   ""  84-  78- - ...


     -       :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------

to RA0CS
  ,   -3  .    -    CW, -3  SSB........
73!

----------


## US9PA

!
     -   KX-3.
- :

Pictures
http://twitpic.com/photos/ke9v  includes pdf of front and  back of the handout.

Video demo
http://www.qrparci.org/content/view/8380/118/

----------


## , RM9U

, .
 -3    .       (  ANT1, ANT2  , PRE ,   .)            DSP     SSB.  ,   FT-950  .  ,       ,    ,      MANSON EPA-9300. ,       " " ?
 , , RM9U.

----------


## , RM9U

> 3-           -.


      .   -  .      .

----------


## US9PA

!
 4-  ,     CWOps-,     3 :::: 
    : " ERR 12 V"      , 
  12 . ,  U6 ZXCT1010  KPAIO   .  :        
  ,     .      ?

----------


## US9PA

> .    ,      1000   .     .      . -


,  -    .    783 -  ...

----------


## WT2J



----------


## UA6AP

!

  (UA2FM)   CQHAM.RU      500  *ELECRAFT KPA500*.  A,  UA2FM. 27  2011 . 

  : http://www.cqham.ru/sch.htm#Elecraft

----------


## US9PA

> ,    config   ,   .


, -          config.    ?

 All: 
      ERR 12v.      , . .  LP  - 100         30 - 50 ,    ,    ,    .        (  )
     UR5MID,            15 - 18 ,    KPA3  KPAIO   . ,   ,   ,      .
 ,   ERR 12V          3,      .    
 3  KPAIO  .            +13,6                3,     .

----------


## RU4SW

*  ,     3-5   S-.
1,5      .*

----------


## RA3BA

5          .      ?

----------


## UY9IL

,   .   ,  3  ....      .        .   ?  ?
   3   .     4.18,   ,    .   .     .  xmit  , ANT  NR ,        ... :Shocked:

----------


## UY9IL

> ....
>     ,  RESET (   ).    ,     ,      .


.    .  RESET  .    ,   .

----------


## UY9IL

> , ,  , . ,    ,          .


     .    ,         .    :Cool: .

----------


## nomade

,     .
  .   .
  .

     .
     elecraft,    .
            .

----------


## RV3GM

,  -500    . ,     .  ,  ... ,  13 .   3 .      .  , -           .         :-)   "",            .        .  US4IPQ   .      ,           .

----------


## RV9CX

> 





> -





> 





> 


! -      :Smile:      , -)
    ,    - :



> 3

----------


## rk3fw

> ,   ?


    : "KAT500 Autotuner available fall of  this year (2011)."

..  ,   .

----------


## R5DT

..........
       .  500   ,  -1.
     ,               (      - ),         (    ).  .
   .

73!  .

----------


## LZ1VB

"   " -  .    .   - ,   .    "  3 ".    500 .   3       :Very Happy: .

----------


## UR0MC

.   ,           . :         ,    ,     .

----------


## UA6FZ

.     UR5EQF,      11%,  - 73%.  ,      -   ,     5-7 ,          45 .      ,  .     CW  SSB (      ),      -   .      ?    ,    .  :      ,       ? (  MIC+LineIn  ON).   , .

----------


## UN7ZL

> .


     ?   ,    ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## RA3AET

:

Greetings friends! I owner K-3 number 1446. At me a problem in fashion TX DATA.  In installations: MIC SEL - LineIN                        DATA A The level of transfer increases smoothly up to the necessary value. At little change PWR the output{exit} again sharply falls and again smoothly increases in current of several minutes. Prompt in what the reason? Success to you!  73 de RA3AET GL! 

  It could be too much RF is getting into the audio input, causing feedback or unstable operation.
Did you try it with a dummy load to eliminate RF from being picked up by the audio cables?
Also try other bands, and try moving the cables around, as well as improving the RF ground.

-- 73, Gary AB7MY

            .

     .   TS2000  .

----------


## RA3AET

.
 ,       -  ,        (    ).
    .

----------


## RA3AET

,   .       ,   .
           3 .

----------


## RA3AET

.
            ? :Crazy:

----------


## RA3AET

> 3       .      2. 
> 
>    ?        .


   ..     Windows    .
            .
    UA6FZ** UN7ZL    .

----------


## RA3AET

> .   ,  "" ?


             .
   .            .         .    .

----------


## RA3AET

,          .     UA6FZ  .  ,       .          .     100%,     .      .
!

----------


## US9PA

, !

    USB- ( .  USB->RS232, Remoterig, , WinKeeyer),           ,      . 
?  ,   :::: ...?      -  .      
 USB-   ,     :
http://www.circuitsathome.com/produc...ard-populated/

    -  .   .   .

----------


## US9PA

-,  : QS1R, SDR-1000UA, LP-PAN, Winkeyer2, USB-,         .           -   ,     , , .  .        .        ,        - , ,    ,    ,   -   ?      R3LF        -    ,     .,      .
                 .    3  ,    -    .

----------


## , RM9U

, .     Ukrainien DX Contest   :    CW         .   MODE CW- SSB- CW,      (  10 )        ( 2-3 )  1-2       .   -   .   -140  ,  ,       (    -43  5,0 .) ,  -     ?         ,  - .
  , , RM9U

----------


## nomade

!
  email  Elecraft       "  vs. ".
       .        3?

    .  :Smile: 
   ,      ?

----------


## nomade

!

----------


## Valek

... ,    SUB,   VFO B  1  3 (      CW  SSB),   SPLIT  ...

----------


## LZ1VB

> ... ,    SUB,   VFO B  1  3 (      CW  SSB),   SPLIT  ...


,     .              .

----------


## rk9cv

> 09.06.2011 06:27 #2548
> uw8m
> uw8m  
>   uw8m
> 
> 
>     07.01.2003
> 
> 
> ...


   (  )   " "

----------


## nomade

ARRL  KPA500

----------


## RA0CS

> ...   K3


 ?

----------


## nomade

, .
  KE7X     "".

----------

*ua2fm*
  -2    ?   ?

----------


## nomade

P3 SVGA Large Screen Adapter for the P3

----------


## networker

*RL6MP*
K3 Owner's Manual
.18,19

----------


## RV9CX

> ?            ?


   .  "")

----------


## nomade

http://vertikal.biz/userfiles/file/nomade/kpa500.pdf
 QST.
   .

----------


## bhope

> -3.     .   -3 -    $1000 + .     : , , . - (500-1500 ), . ,    -.


  .   -     factory built.  ,         .    ?

----------

EW1E

----------


## ub3dbe

, ,     (  elecraft)?      ,         ,       !

----------


## ub3dbe

> PAY PAL,    .            .  pay pal  ? ?


  .        !     ,  ?     ,        Pay Pal,    ,         .     ,     ?    .

----------


## ub3dbe

.     ,    !    ,        ,     !    ...

----------


## RV3GM

-3,             ( ?)  -  ,     -   .   Lisa -    - ,       .

----------


## networker

*ub3dbe*
1)     -     .          ?   -    . 
2)        ,      .
3)    -   - .       (sales@elecraft.com)      .

----------


## R0JU

,     (   ,   ...)
K3  CAT  PTT ?

----------


## R0JU

> ...   ...


  :Smile:      3
     ,  dtr  rts \ ,   COM   :Smile:  
     PTT  CAT   :Smile: 
  -  ,

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,     (   ,   ...)
> K3  CAT  PTT ?


 ,  TX  .

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

3 ?    RS232 ....

*  11 ():*

  ,    ,     -     3.....

----------


## LZ1ZJ

> 3 ?    RS232 ....
> 
> *  11 ():*
> 
>   ,    ,     -     3.....


I think perhaps you have a serial port communications problem, either with the serial port in the computer, or with the serial port in the K3. Can you try another serial port, a different USB-serial adapter if you are using one of those, or a different computer?


Did you have any lightning or a big power surge recently?

Is the proper serial cable connected and is in good shape? Be sure the cable connectors are tight at each end.

Try rebooting the PC.

Do not pass the serial cable through another device or share it with any other equipment like a SO2R box, etc. Use only a direct RS232 connection between the PC and the K3.

If the K3 has a KRX3 subreceiver option installed, be sure the SUB is OFF during firmware upgrades.

Possibly U1 on the KIO3 main board is damaged or the negative supply voltage is too low or is missing. We've seen a low negative level on some rigs if the 1kHz oscillator is not working well.

With the serial cable removed, please check to see if there is at least -5VDC at U1 pin 8 on the KIO3 main board, or at the gold plated hole which is right next to pin 8 (bottom left side of U1, as you face the front of the rig). -7VDC or more is normal. Also touch U1 to see if it feels hot or warm, or if it looks to be damaged.

   1.5  .    RS 232 - USB.    .

----------


## LZ1ZJ

,   ( ),   U1  IO3      .  .

----------


## networker

*Alex (RN6HZ)*
  -    -  ?

----------


## LZ1VB

SN75C1406D ( )   ?

----------


## LZ1VB

.

----------


## UR5LAM

.     !      .           .    ,  .. QRO   ,           QRP.     ,   ,      .   ,       ,     "".    ,     ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


,        .
   ,      .   .  :Smile:

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

3.   http://www.elecraft.com/order_form_parts.htm#K3 Parts    .    2007 ,     1365.       ?

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

> 1365,    -    2008 .        ,   .   DSP  - K3DSPUPGD.


    2007....    !

----------

